# Drugstore Gems!



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 15, 2014)

Hey everyone,

I thought it would be a good idea to start a thread to talk about our awesome drugstore finds! We seem to have threads for Sephora and Ulta, which are both great but drugstores don't get enough credit for some of the great brands they carry.

I think it would be fun to discuss new product sightings and swatches (if you have them) of drugstore products. Also, which drugstore products are you lusting after and which are your all time favorites?

I'll start!

Yesterday I was at CVS and they had this new L'oreal mascara called Miss Manga. I thought the packaging was super cute and since I am currently in love with their butterfly mascara, I think I will pick it up the next time I'm there. Have any of you seen the Maybelline Bleached Neons collection? I am a huge fan of the Maybelline color elixirs and the new colors that came out with that collection look gorgeous.


----------



## Kristine Walker (May 15, 2014)

None of mine are new, but my drugstore loves are: L'Oreal Voluminous Original, Revlon lip butters, Maybelline Baby Lips, Flower Cosmetics lipsticks, eyeshadow quads and stick foundation (SF1 color), NYX Black Label lipsticks, ELF (I have tons and oodles of ELF).


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 15, 2014)

Kristine Walker said:


> None of mine are new, but my drugstore loves are: L'Oreal Voluminous Original, Revlon lip butters, Maybelline Baby Lips, Flower Cosmetics lipsticks, eyeshadow quads and stick foundation (SF1 color), NYX Black Label lipsticks, ELF (I have tons and oodles of ELF).


I have yet to try Flower Cosmetics, what products of theirs are your favorite?

We just started getting NYX in our CVS by my house, must.resist.urge.to.buy.all.the.butter.gloss.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 15, 2014)

Excellent topic! 

My current favorites are:

Revlon ColorBurst Matte Balms 

Maybelline Color Tattoos

Maybelline Master Hi-Light Blush (the Nude shade is perfection-I bought two back ups lol)

Wet n Wild MegaLiner Liquid Eyeliner

Rimmel Stay Matte Foundation

Rimmel Show Off Lip Lacquer

CoverGirl Fresh Complexion Pocket Powder Foundation


----------



## BSquared (May 15, 2014)

Yay fun!! Nyx butter glosses are my jam like for real. Love them so much I think I'm up to 7 or 8 of them now!!

I really want to try the new color elixirs limited edition. I only have 2 but I really like them!!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 15, 2014)

bsquared said:


> Yay fun!! Nyx butter glosses are my jam like for real. Love them so much I think I'm up to 7 or 8 of them now!!
> 
> I really want to try the new color elixirs limited edition. I only have 2 but I really like them!!


Ohh I haven't tried the butter glosses but I DO have almost all the butter lipsticks and I adore them. Are they sticky at all?

I always forget about NYX because my drugstores don't carry it, but Ulta does!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 15, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Excellent topic!
> 
> My current favorites are:
> 
> ...


Woah, girl! That is quite the list, love it! It's been a long time since I've done a drugstore haul, gotta step up my game.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 15, 2014)

bsquared said:


> Yay fun!! Nyx butter glosses are my jam like for real. Love them so much I think I'm up to 7 or 8 of them now!!
> 
> I really want to try the new color elixirs limited edition. I only have 2 but I really like them!!


The butter gloss has the most perfect texture! I get really freaked out by stuff on my mouth and the butter gloss has such a nice feeling that I forget that I am wearing it. Then I look in the mirror later in the day expecting plain ol' lips and feeling like a goddess because my lips are looking luscious! hahaha, so sensual.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 15, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> The butter gloss has the most perfect texture! I get really freaked out by stuff on my mouth and the butter gloss has such a nice feeling that I forget that I am wearing it. Then I look in the mirror later in the day expecting plain ol' lips and feeling like a goddess because my lips are looking luscious! hahaha, so sensual.


Best description of a lip gloss EVER.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 15, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Best description of a lip gloss EVER.


Thanks! Tell me you've tried them! Otherwise, I don't know how much longer we can remain friends. If you haven't I will send you some! That way we can be friends, I don't want to lose you. :wub:


----------



## BSquared (May 15, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> The butter gloss has the most perfect texture! I get really freaked out by stuff on my mouth and the butter gloss has such a nice feeling that I forget that I am wearing it. Then I look in the mirror later in the day expecting plain ol' lips and feeling like a goddess because my lips are looking luscious! hahaha, so sensual.


Yeah pretty much this. I don't find them very sticky, they're really smooth. And they smell like cake!!!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 15, 2014)

bsquared said:


> Yeah pretty much this. I don't find them very sticky, they're really smooth. And they smell like cake!!!


The cake scent is lovely and another big selling point for me.

Have you tried any of their other products? I tried the oddly shaped felt tip liner and was not impressed.


----------



## Deareux (May 15, 2014)

Lip Smackers Lip Balm! These were my very first venture into the world of beauty. I loved them since I was 8! I also love the ELF Studio Brushes, they're fantastic (except for the blush brush, for some reason). I also love the ELF Studio HD Powder and HD Liquid Blush, with the latter being extremely pigmented. I also love Hard Candy's Glow All The Way.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 15, 2014)

Deareux said:


> Lip Smackers Lip Balm! These were my very first venture into the world of beauty. I loved them since I was 8! I also love the ELF Studio Brushes, they're fantastic (except for the blush brush, for some reason). I also love the ELF Studio HD Powder and HD Liquid Blush, with the latter being extremely pigmented. I also love Hard Candy's Glow All The Way.


How did you apply the ELF HD liquid blush? I bought one when they first came out and could never get it to work.

They still sell Lip Smackers, I remember the coke flavored one I had when I was about 8, so yummy.


----------



## Kristine Walker (May 15, 2014)

@ My favorite Flower items so far are:

Lipsticks "Petal Kiss","Tender Tuberose" and "Sheer Snapdragon"

Eyeshadow Squad in "Smoke and Mirrors"

Stick Foundation color SF1

 I really want more of the Flower eyeshadow quads and lipsticks. NYX Butter Gloss sounds like something I need to try! (but I am on a no-buy, alas)


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 15, 2014)

Kristine Walker said:


> @ My favorite Flower items so far are:
> 
> Lipsticks "Petal Kiss","Tender Tuberose" and "Sheer Snapdragon"
> 
> ...


I very rarely go to wal-mart but your suggestions may lead to a trip! The stick foundation sounds intriguing for summertime when I am constantly on the go with minimal makeup.

I think you need to add Butter Gloss to your dreamslist, babe!


----------



## BSquared (May 15, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> The cake scent is lovely and another big selling point for me.
> 
> Have you tried any of their other products? I tried the oddly shaped felt tip liner and was not impressed.


Just the butter lipsticks. I might pick up some of their concealer since I'm going to try and place an ulta order either today or tomorrow....we'll see! Good tip on the eyeliner, I need a new pen liner but not that one apparently!!


----------



## BSquared (May 15, 2014)

Deareux said:


> Lip Smackers Lip Balm! These were my very first venture into the world of beauty. I loved them since I was 8! I also love the ELF Studio Brushes, they're fantastic (except for the blush brush, for some reason). I also love the ELF Studio HD Powder and HD Liquid Blush, with the latter being extremely pigmented. I also love Hard Candy's Glow All The Way.


I dislike the blush brush for blush (too small and makes it too concentrated) but I've found it works extremely well for setting under eye concealer with setting powder!


----------



## TwirlyGirly (May 15, 2014)

I have four drugstore items that I love, and that have become essential makeup products for me:

1. NYX Studio Perfect Primer in Clear (available at http://www.nyxcosmetics.com/p-38-studio-perfect-primer.aspx, many Target stores and drugstores in the US) Except for the "vanity ingredients" (ingredients that sound really good in their advertising but which aren't in the formula in enough quantity to have any effect whatsoever on the product or your skin), the formula for the NYX Studio Perfect Primer is almost identical to the Smashbox Photo Finish Primer formula. I haven't experienced any difference in the performance of the NYX Primer vs the Smashbox Primer.

2. Milani Smooth Finish Cream-to-Powder Makeup (available at http://www.milanicosmetics.com/p-43-smooth-finish.aspx and drugstores in the US). This is almost an exact dupe of the Benefit Cosmetics Some-Kind-Of-Gorgeous, but sells for less than 1/3 of the price AND comes in 13 shades (Some-Kind-Of-Gorgeous is offered in three shades). This is my go-to foundation for cooler weather. It is NOT transfer-proof, but that doesn't bother me. (If you try this, use a brush, such as Real Techniques Expert Face Brush, to apply - NOT the sponge included with the compact).

3. Cover Girl Outlast Stay Fabulous 3-in-1 Foundation (available at http://www.covergirl.com/beauty-products/face-makeup/foundation-makeup/outlast-stay-fabulous-foundation, Walmart, Ulta, Target, and drugstores in the US). LOVE this stuff! Provides just the right amount of coverage, a natural finish, AND lasts all day. My preferred warm weather foundation.

4. Revlon Colorburst Just Bitten Kissable Balm Stains (available at http://www.revlon.com/Revlon-Home/Products/Lips/Lipcolor/Just-Bitten-Kissable-Balm-Stain.aspx, Walmart, Ulta, Target, &amp; drugstores in the US). These, along with their "companion" Balm Stains (Matte Balms and Lacquer Balms), are my favorite lip products right now. Offered in a vast array of colors, and inexpensive enough that average people can afford to collect them in many different shades. Wear time is excellent, and they don't make lips feel dry.


----------



## Courtnee (May 15, 2014)

My old friend had bought a Maybelline fluro bright pink ChapStick, and I loved it. The colour was so awesome.

Please forgive me for the name of the lipbalm being wrong, I'm new to the whole thing of makeup and it was a decent while ago. I had to use this time because I haven't bought anything from a chemist/drugstore.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> terrible I know.

In my country we don't get brands like you do, so you are lucky to have such great stuff from places you call Drugstores.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Deareux (May 15, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> How did you apply the ELF HD liquid blush? I bought one when they first came out and could never get it to work.
> 
> They still sell Lip Smackers, I remember the coke flavored one I had when I was about 8, so yummy.


I just apply a very, very, very small amount with my fingers and blend in. Some of the more vivid colors are too pigmented though, like the wine colored one. So I use that on my lips instead.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 15, 2014)

bsquared said:


> Just the butter lipsticks. I might pick up some of their concealer since I'm going to try and place an ulta order either today or tomorrow....we'll see! Good tip on the eyeliner, I need a new pen liner but not that one apparently!!


I adore their gel eyeliner though, but my favorite pen eyeliner will forever be Stila's. I haven't found a good drugstore replacement yet, maybe I should make that my mission.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 15, 2014)

Courtnee &lt;3 said:


> My old friend had bought a Maybelline fluro bright pink ChapStick, and I loved it. The colour was so awesome.
> 
> Please forgive me for the name of the lipbalm being wrong, I'm new to the whole thing of makeup and it was a decent while ago. I had to use this time because I haven't bought anything from a chemist/drugstore.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> terrible I know.
> 
> In my country we don't get brands like you do, so you are lucky to have such great stuff from places you call Drugstores.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Ohhh, I think you are talking about the Maybelline Babylips, they look like little chapsticks and come in great colors!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 15, 2014)

Deareux said:


> I just apply a very, very, very small amount with my fingers and blend in. Some of the more vivid colors are too pigmented though, like the wine colored one. So I use that on my lips instead.


I tried the hot pink one and tried applying with my fingers, either it was too concentrated or I am too pale. Oh the woes of being fair.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 15, 2014)

TwirlyGirly said:


> I have four drugstore items that I love, and that have become essential makeup products for me:
> 
> 1. NYX Studio Perfect Primer in Clear (available at http://www.nyxcosmetics.com/p-38-studio-perfect-primer.aspx, many Target stores and drugstores in the US) Except for the "vanity ingredients" (ingredients that sound really good in their advertising but which aren't in the formula in enough quantity to have any effect whatsoever on the product or your skin), the formula for the NYX Studio Perfect Primer is almost identical to the Smashbox Photo Finish Primer formula. I haven't experienced any difference in the performance of the NYX Primer vs the Smashbox Primer.
> 
> ...


Now I really want to try that Milani foundation, I have been looking for a compact cream and had no idea where to start! Thanks for all of the awesome suggestions, you are on top of it!


----------



## turntrekgodhead (May 15, 2014)

Now, my top favourite is a strange one: I hate BB creams, and I am not Vichy's biggest fan, either. But the Vichy ProEven BB cream is so perfect. It matches my skin perfectly, definitely evens it out, and the way it makes my face FEEL- it's like silk. Kevyn Aucoin would approve.

I love Sally Hansen Insta-Dri, and Rimmel 60 seconds. They have all the colours I love and are the only nail polish I ever have the patience to put on myself.

Am I allowed to include grocery-store cosmetics? Because I don't know about the States, but up here all the Loblaws that have a Joe Fresh attached also have a cosmetics section. The Joe Fresh cosmetics line is way underrated. Their liquid 8hr lipsticks are the best thing.

I limited myself to 3 things right now- incidentally, products I am very picky about (liquid lipstick, nail polish and BB cream/foundation). Don't even get me started on eye products and lipstick or I'll be writing sonnets.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 15, 2014)

turntrekgodhead said:


> Now, my top favourite is a strange one: I hate BB creams, and I am not Vichy's biggest fan, either. But the Vichy ProEven BB cream is so perfect. It matches my skin perfectly, definitely evens it out, and the way it makes my face FEEL- it's like silk. Kevyn Aucoin would approve.
> 
> I love Sally Hansen Insta-Dri, and Rimmel 60 seconds. They have all the colours I love and are the only nail polish I ever have the patience to put on myself.
> 
> ...


I am coming to your town! Your grocery stores sound way more interesting than the ones in the US.


----------



## dancersmum (May 15, 2014)

@Courtnee &lt;3 - but you have TRILOGY at the chemists....I  :wub:  that stuff....everytime I visit NZ I stock up lol


----------



## jmd252 (May 15, 2014)

Loreal True Match powder foundation is the only powder that will blend perfectly over my liquid foundation. Whenever I find it on sale, I develop severe hoarding tendencies and buy about 10 of them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## makeupbyomar (May 15, 2014)

Mine is Quo (Shoppers Drug Mart in-house make-up brand). I buy their brushes and lashes. I also buy lots and lots of Cover F/X blot powders (formerly Matte F/X).


----------



## ScoutSays (May 15, 2014)

Our CVS just got NYX stuff!! I've only purchased one of the jumbo eye pencils, but I plan to get all the colors!! What I love about CVS is I get rewards for filling my prescriptions, so I had a $5 reward which I used to buy the eye pencil! Nothing better than free!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## makeupbyomar (May 15, 2014)

ScoutSays said:


> Our CVS just got NYX stuff!! I've only purchased one of the jumbo eye pencils, but I plan to get all the colors!! What I love about CVS is I get rewards for filling my prescriptions, so I had a $5 reward which I used to buy the eye pencil! Nothing better than free!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yeah, rewards and points are great. That's why I shop at Shoppers, for the points. A couple of days ago, I redeemed $200.00 worth of make-up with my points. All I had to pay for was the sales tax.


----------



## ScoutSays (May 15, 2014)

vogueboy said:


> Yeah, rewards and points are great. That's why I shop at Shoppers, for the points. A couple of days ago, I redeemed $200.00 worth of make-up with my points. All I had to pay for was the sales tax.


Wow!! That's awesome!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 16, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> Thanks! Tell me you've tried them! Otherwise, I don't know how much longer we can remain friends. If you haven't I will send you some! That way we can be friends, I don't want to lose you. :wub:


Oh my goodness, this is serious business! I have, in fact, never tried them! I'm just NOT a lip gloss fan. I see the world 'gloss' and want to run away!

BUT since they've gotten such fabulous reviews here..I'll snag a few next time I hit Ulta. Favorite shades??


----------



## princess2010 (May 16, 2014)

My drugstore favorites are:

Maybelline Lip Elixirs esp. Captivating Carnation

Jordana lip liner in Tawny (works with just about any color)

Revlon Lip Butters

NYX butter glosses

L'Oreal Match True-Lumi Foundation

Rimmel Stay Matte setting powder

Wet n Wild Fergie Take on the Day Mattifying Powder

All L'Oreal Infallible eyeshadows (only drugstore eyeshadows I use anymore)

Maybelline Color Tattoos (The other drugstore shadow I trust. Great as primer or shadow!)

Jordana mascara in the black and pinkish purple tube.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 17, 2014)

jmd252 said:


> Loreal True Match powder foundation is the only powder that will blend perfectly over my liquid foundation. Whenever I find it on sale, I develop severe hoarding tendencies and buy about 10 of them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


You sound like you belong here! Hahaha, if its something you love, why not hoard it? Have you tried the true match liquid foundation?


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 17, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Oh my goodness, this is serious business! I have, in fact, never tried them! I'm just NOT a lip gloss fan. I see the world 'gloss' and want to run away!
> 
> BUT since they've gotten such fabulous reviews here..I'll snag a few next time I hit Ulta. Favorite shades??


My absolute favorite shades are maple blondie and cherry cheesecake. Get on it girl! They're amazing.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 17, 2014)

rachel2010 said:


> My drugstore favorites are:
> 
> Maybelline Lip Elixirs esp. Captivating Carnation
> 
> ...


This is an excellent list! I have always wanted to try the color tattoos but I very rarely wear eyeshadow. If you were to pick your favorite color, which would it be? Have you tried the new ones from the bleached neons collection? One of them is sort of duo chrome and it looks amazing, it might be my first color tattoo if I can ever find it anywhere.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 17, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> This is an excellent list! I have always wanted to try the color tattoos but I very rarely wear eyeshadow. If you were to pick your favorite color, which would it be? Have you tried the new ones from the bleached neons collection? One of them is sort of duo chrome and it looks amazing, it might be my first color tattoo if I can ever find it anywhere.


Ohhh lord I just looked at all the bleached neon stuff and I MUST HAVE. 

The two color tattoos look at lot like the ones I have from last years (or maybe the year before?) Summer collection. I have Seashore Frosts (which looks super similar to the 'Shimmering Sea' one and it's GORGEOUS. It's a green/gold duochrome. 

Today might be a good day for a Walgreens run.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 17, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Ohhh lord I just looked at all the bleached neon stuff and I MUST HAVE.
> 
> The two color tattoos look at lot like the ones I have from last years (or maybe the year before?) Summer collection. I have Seashore Frosts (which looks super similar to the 'Shimmering Sea' one and it's GORGEOUS. It's a green/gold duochrome.
> 
> Today might be a good day for a Walgreens run.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Do it! I think the whole collection looks outstanding. I think I'll pick up one of the color tattoos and the color elixirs today or tomorrow.


----------



## princess2010 (May 17, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> This is an excellent list! I have always wanted to try the color tattoos but I very rarely wear eyeshadow. If you were to pick your favorite color, which would it be? Have you tried the new ones from the bleached neons collection? One of them is sort of duo chrome and it looks amazing, it might be my first color tattoo if I can ever find it anywhere.


If I had to pick just one Color Tattoo it would be Bad to the Bronze or Barely Branded! They are all gorgeous!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 17, 2014)

So, I DID end up making a Walgreens run today. Add the Maybelline Color Elixirs to my 'loves' list. So pretty and pigmented! And NOT sticky, thank goodness.


----------



## jayeme (May 17, 2014)

I love that this thread exists now! Most of my faves (Covergirl 3-in-1 foundation, Maybelline Color Elixirs &amp; Color Tattoos, Revlon Matte Balms/Balm Stains) have already been mentioned, but just to give a shoutout to a few more:

-Rimmel Match Perfection Concealer

-Wet 'n' Wild Color Icon eyeshadows (trios and 8 pan palettes)

-Wet 'n' Wild Color Icon blushes

-NYX Extra Creamy Lipsticks

-Covergirl Clump Crusher mascara

-Jordana Fabuliner liquid eyeliner pen

...I restrained myself to just things actually available in CVS/Walgreens/Rite Aid, if I started talking drugstore prices elsewhere or foreign drugstores, we'd be here all day!


----------



## BSquared (May 17, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> So, I DID end up making a Walgreens run today. Add the Maybelline Color Elixirs to my 'loves' list. So pretty and pigmented! And NOT sticky, thank goodness.


I love these too! I haven't actually found a color I adore yet (there's a carnation one I think (?) that I want to try) but the formula is just so nice and the applicator thingy is so soft!!


----------



## princess2010 (May 17, 2014)

bsquared said:


> I love these too! I haven't actually found a color I adore yet (there's a carnation one I think (?) that I want to try) but the formula is just so nice and the applicator thingy is so soft!!


Captivating Carnation is my favorite! I wish I could buy them all!


----------



## Meggpi (May 17, 2014)

L'Oreal Colorburst balms

Cover Girl Lash Blast Volume

Maybelline Expert Eyes blond eyebrow pencil

ELF HD finishing powder


----------



## Maris Crane (May 19, 2014)

Most recent: Maybelline Baby Skin pore filler

All time:

Hard Candy Glamoflauge for spots - all time HG. I haven't found anything better!

Maybelline Color Tattoos (Inked in Pink, Bad to the Bronze, LE Nude Compliment) 

Maybelline Age Rewind concealer

Essence I&lt;3Stage eye primer

Maybelline Define-a-Brow in Dark Blonde

SpaResource blush brush from Wally World

Maybelline F&amp;S mascara

Essence Angled Liner brush

RealTechniques Brush


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 19, 2014)

Maris Crane said:


> Most recent: Maybelline Baby Skin pore filler
> 
> All time:
> 
> ...


I have heard so many great things about Hard Candy Glamoflauge, do you use it as an undereye concealer as well? I really love Benefit FakeUp concealer but I need something less expensive.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 19, 2014)

meggpi said:


> L'Oreal Colorburst balms
> 
> Cover Girl Lash Blast Volume
> 
> ...


I will have to give that eyebrow pencil a try, no matter how high end the brand, I have not found an eyebrow product that looks natural on my ashy blonde eyebrows.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 19, 2014)

What about favorite drugstore nail polishes? I looooove Sally Hansens brush shape.


----------



## Meggpi (May 19, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> I will have to give that eyebrow pencil a try, no matter how high end the brand, I have not found an eyebrow product that looks natural on my ashy blonde eyebrows.


I've never found a high end that matches!  I am also ashy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  It is a bit darker than my natural brows, but the whole reason I need a pencil is because half my brows are white blonde (with some actual WHITE hairs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )


----------



## turntrekgodhead (May 20, 2014)

Oh man, I forgot my absolute favourite! Maybelline colour pearls marbleized eyeshadow. Best baked shadow I've tried! They go on like a dream when damp.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 20, 2014)

turntrekgodhead said:


> Oh man, I forgot my absolute favourite! Maybelline colour pearls marbleized eyeshadow. Best baked shadow I've tried! They go on like a dream when damp.


I had one of these eye shadows years ago and I agree, they are totally amazing.


----------



## sameoldthing (May 20, 2014)

The wet and wild eyeshadows are amazing and super pigmented.  My friends always compliment my eyes when I wear them.


----------



## annabeautybox (May 20, 2014)

Hey!

this is a great topic, I wrote down many interesting products! too bad we don't have many good popular brands like wet n wild and nyx in europe   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

as for my drugstore favorites, this is my list:

revlon colorstay foundation - great coverage, very longlasting

rimmel apocalips - I love the coverage and the shade stellar is just beautiful

collection 2000 lasting perfection concealer - really a good one for a budget concealer!

essence lip liner - it's so cheap and yet it's pretty good, buttery texture, I love wearing it instead of a lipstick/lipgloss

yves rocher pink pencil - perfect for highlighting the under brow area or correcting lip shape


----------



## turntrekgodhead (May 20, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> What about favorite drugstore nail polishes? I looooove Sally Hansens brush shape.


Me too! Sally Hansen Instadri is my favourite because of how thick it goes on. I never have to use a base or top coat with it. Rimmel 60 seconds is my runner up.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kaitlin1209 (May 20, 2014)

I'm sure this has been said but there are so many amazing drugstore mascaras right now. Maybelline Full n' Soft, Maybelline Illegal Length and Loreal Voluminous Butterfly are the best mascaras I've ever used. When I was 16 and got my first job I thought I was hot stuff because I would buy Diorshow. On vacation I forgot my makeup at home and had to use my mom's Maybelline Full n' Soft (I know...germs) and was amazed at how much better it was. Plus my Diorshow always dried out after like a month.


----------



## Shalott (May 20, 2014)

The Wet 'n' Wild Take On The Day mattifying powder is my drugstore holy grail, and one of the few drugstore products I've ever repurchased. IMO it is similar but _not_ a dupe for NARS Light Reflecting Setting Powder, but I actually like the WnW one better. I don't know, there is just something so soft about the powder and you don't have to really break into it, unlike the NARS. It is really does make my face matte, while at the same time giving it dimension, like, I am always amazed. I love putting it on so much that I usually end up having to dust the extra off, whoops, and I hit pan really fast. Luckily it only runs about $5 where I live so I can always stock up.

I gather that not many people enjoy this product, or so it seems, because no one I've talked to has ever given it a second look. I think they're missing out!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 20, 2014)

Ahh, I love this topic! There is no Sephora or Ulta near me, so the vast majority of my "in person" shopping is drugstore, and I like hearing about others' faves!

I neeeeed to try the Butter Glosses and Lipsticks! Nyx isn't sold near me and I never think to add it to any of my orders. On my "to do" list.

My favorite drugstore items are:

Maybelline Baby Lips - I like the packaging, and the sheer tint makes them handy for me to keep with me. I wear them alone when I don't want to have to worry about touchups at work, and I also like them to add a bit of tint and moisture over lip stains and other sticks.  I also like that they're CHEAP - less than $4 here.

Revlon Lip Butters and Maybelline Color Whispers - For when I want a bit more color than the balms give, but don't want to mess with a full-on lipstick.

Revlon Colorburst Balm Stains/Matte and Lacquer - I love these, so pigmented and long lasting. I love the crayon shape and I reach for them far more often than lipsticks, when I want lots of color. 

Maybelline Dream Matte Mousse foundation - I really like this foundation. While I don't love the way it feels to the touch, when worn, it makes my skin look smooth and velvety. Mousse is my foundation format of choice, I've found. 

Maybelline Color Tattoos - I love these as bases.

L'Oreal Infallible Gel Liners - These are soft and smooth and don't dry out as quickly as my other gel liners tend to.

Rimmel ScandalEyes Micro liner - I love the tiny brush, I don't screw up my wings with it.

Physician's Formula highlighters - Their powder face products are the only thing I really like, but they are nice and pretty.

L'Oreal True Match Mineral Blush - They are pretty and I like the blush as part of the packaging thing.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 20, 2014)

turntrekgodhead said:


> Oh man, I forgot my absolute favourite! Maybelline colour pearls marbleized eyeshadow. Best baked shadow I've tried! They go on like a dream when damp.


Oh, I have one of these, and it is SO PRETTY!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 20, 2014)

I'm making note of so many of these things, because my computer broke last month and I need to start saving to replace it, so my beauty spending is being cut, big time. :'( Not that I need anything, with my huge stash, but you know...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 20, 2014)

meggpi said:


> I've never found a high end that matches!  I am also ashy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  It is a bit darker than my natural brows, but the whole reason I need a pencil is because half my brows are white blonde (with some actual WHITE hairs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )


This sounds a lot like me my eyebrows are that ashy blonde color (most of them are a dark ashy blonde but with white blonde in there, gah)...most brow products are far too warm for my brows.


----------



## FunAtTheCircus (May 20, 2014)

I really like the Maybelline Instant Age Rewind undereye concealer. I use the really light almost pink-brightening shade. I've tried so many undereye concealers this one is really the best.

I also like the cover girl whipped foundation.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 20, 2014)

FunAtTheCircus said:


> I really like the Maybelline Instant Age Rewind undereye concealer. I use the really light almost pink-brightening shade. I've tried so many undereye concealers this one is really the best.
> 
> I also like the cover girl whipped foundation.


Does it crease? I am on a mission to find the best undereye concealer and I have the hardest time finding one that doesn't crease and is brightening enough!


----------



## Maris Crane (May 21, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> I have heard so many great things about Hard Candy Glamoflauge, do you use it as an undereye concealer as well? I really love Benefit FakeUp concealer but I need something less expensive.


Personally? Never. My undereyes are quite dry, so I've never risked it. But it's top-notch for any blemishes and around my nose  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ChemLady (May 21, 2014)

Some of my favorites;

Elf blush in Candid Coral

Milani Shadow Eyez in Almond Cream (I use it as a base everyday...it is so creamy and cancels out any redness on my eyelids)

Basically all of the Jordana eyeliners that I have tried (pencil and liquid)

and probably my absolute favorite

The Wet and Wild Megalast Salon nail polishes that look like this







* Not my picture

I have never had a nail polish last on my nails as long as these have. They are also dirt cheap and have a decent color range (and an expanded range that s available at Dollar General stores). I just love them!


----------



## turntrekgodhead (May 21, 2014)

Blah, I also forgot Wet N Wild Shadow. They're so hit and miss and we have such limited selection where I live (no limited edition, most places only offer 8 pan palettes, singles are unheard of). I'm going to keep a reference list on my blog of ones I've had good/bad experiences with.

So far, the good:

The entire Comfort Zone palette. My HG. I'm soooo satisfied with it, I'll never buy an all-neutral palette again.

Art in the Streets 5pan- The orange and blue feel high-end and are just in general amazing. The green is nice, purple is weak, and I like the yellow- but others haven't.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 21, 2014)

turntrekgodhead said:


> Blah, I also forgot Wet N Wild Shadow. They're so hit and miss and we have such limited selection where I live (no limited edition, most places only offer 8 pan palettes, singles are unheard of). I'm going to keep a reference list on my blog of ones I've had good/bad experiences with.
> 
> So far, the good:
> 
> ...


I have such mixed results with the Wet n Wild shadows. I always see people fawn over them and I get sad that I just don't get results as amazing as others seem to!

I do think their neutrals tend to be nicer and more pigmented than their brights. I got the Pop Art collection because I could NOT resist those colors, but in use, I find them lackluster...not TERRIBLE, but nowhere near as pigmented as I had hoped! So when it comes to cheap shadows, I mostly stick with Coastal Scents, because at least for me, they are consistent!

I do like the ColorIcon eyeliners, I use them on my lower lid for some color.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 21, 2014)

ChemLady said:


> Some of my favorites;
> 
> Elf blush in Candid Coral
> 
> ...


These are all super gorgeous! I will definitely pick up a few the next time I'm at the drugstore.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 21, 2014)

FunAtTheCircus said:


> I really like the Maybelline Instant Age Rewind undereye concealer. I use the really light almost pink-brightening shade. I've tried so many undereye concealers this one is really the best.
> 
> I also like the cover girl whipped foundation.


That concealer is outstanding! I started using it when my fakeup ran out and I was on vacation in California. My mom had it in her medicine cabinet and she swears by it!


----------



## turntrekgodhead (May 21, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> I have such mixed results with the Wet n Wild shadows. I always see people fawn over them and I get sad that I just don't get results as amazing as others seem to!
> 
> I do think their neutrals tend to be nicer and more pigmented than their brights. I got the Pop Art collection because I could NOT resist those colors, but in use, I find them lackluster...not TERRIBLE, but nowhere near as pigmented as I had hoped! So when it comes to cheap shadows, I mostly stick with Coastal Scents, because at least for me, they are consistent!
> 
> I do like the ColorIcon eyeliners, I use them on my lower lid for some color.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


If you don't want the Pop Art ones anymore, I can swap you something for them! I've been looking for them everywhere- the woes of a small-town collector.

WnW palettes I haven't enjoyed, by the way, are Petal Pusher and Poster Child.

I really want to try BH cosmetics but online shopping is difficult without a credit card.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 21, 2014)

turntrekgodhead said:


> If you don't want the Pop Art ones anymore, I can swap you something for them! I've been looking for them everywhere- the woes of a small-town collector.
> 
> WnW palettes I haven't enjoyed, by the way, are Petal Pusher and Poster Child.
> 
> I really want to try BH cosmetics but online shopping is difficult without a credit card.


I would die if I couldn't online shop!


----------



## chocolatwist (May 21, 2014)

My Favorite DrugStore Gem is The Mega Plush Mascara; Volum' Express by Maybelline! This is my Everyday mascara! I love it!!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (May 22, 2014)

ChemLady said:


> Some of my favorites;
> 
> Elf blush in Candid Coral
> 
> ...


In love--was going to CVS anyway to pick up sunblock for Memorial Day weekend.  Adding these to my shopping list!

My favoritest drugstore item is Cover Girl LashBlast Volume Waterproof mascara.  Nothing compares.  I've tried them all since I have stick straight downward pointing Asian lashes. After I hit up my lashes with the Shu Uemura curler, this mascara holds the curl forever and no flaking.


----------



## Sheila Wallis (May 22, 2014)

Thanks for starting this thread!  Lots of great suggestions here.

I'm looking for a good under eye concealer, any suggestions?  I think I'm using Neutrogena now. I'll have to check when I get  home, but I usually use a white concealer in addition.  I've used the one by Cover Girl, but last time I went to Target they didn't have it, or any white concealer for that matter.  That was the only thing that seemed to hide my dark circles.  Anyone know if it's been discontinued, or maybe a good alternative, and where to buy it?  Thanks.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 22, 2014)

Eeeek I found the Miss Manga mascara today @! Had to buy it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Will take it for a test drive when I get ready for work tonight!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 22, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Eeeek I found the Miss Manga mascara today @! Had to buy it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Will take it for a test drive when I get ready for work tonight!


Woot, woot! Let me know how you like it. The packaging is so cute.


----------



## gingerneko (May 22, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> Does it crease? I am on a mission to find the best undereye concealer and I have the hardest time finding one that doesn't crease and is brightening enough!


I tried it and found it sort of clumpy and not great for coverage unless you slather it. And the applicator is of the suck.


----------



## numbersmom (May 22, 2014)

Favorite drugstore items:

Ponds BB - amazing

Neutrogena Rapid Tone night moisturizer- love this stuff


----------



## dancersmum (May 23, 2014)

cetaphil restoraderm body wash is my go too face wash!  Gentle and reasonable.

And I know its been on here many times but love ELF HD powder.


----------



## annabeautybox (May 23, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> Ahh, I love this topic! There is no Sephora or Ulta near me, so the vast majority of my "in person" shopping is drugstore, and I like hearing about others' faves!
> 
> I neeeeed to try the Butter Glosses and Lipsticks! Nyx isn't sold near me and I never think to add it to any of my orders. On my "to do" list.
> 
> ...


the rimmel micro liner - it doesnt last on me! If Im wearing winged eyeliner and I touch my eyes, it will be all over my face! I do like the tiny brush though.


----------



## ChemLady (May 23, 2014)

numbersmom said:


> Favorite drugstore items:
> 
> Ponds BB - amazing
> 
> Neutrogena Rapid Tone night moisturizer- love this stuff


I totally second the Ponds BB cream!  It works so well!


----------



## ChemLady (May 23, 2014)

Sheila Wallis said:


> Thanks for starting this thread!  Lots of great suggestions here.
> 
> I'm looking for a good under eye concealer, any suggestions?  I think I'm using Neutrogena now. I'll have to check when I get  home, but I usually use a white concealer in addition.  I've used the one by Cover Girl, but last time I went to Target they didn't have it, or any white concealer for that matter.  That was the only thing that seemed to hide my dark circles.  Anyone know if it's been discontinued, or maybe a good alternative, and where to buy it?  Thanks.


Two good ones to try are the Maybelline dream lumi touch highlighting concealer in Radiant. It has a salmon undertone that really help cancel out any blue or purple under the eyes. Another good one is the Maybelline instant age rewind eraser dark circle corrector (man these have long names lol) in either the shade Brightener (salmon undertone) or Light. Both are really great!


----------



## turntrekgodhead (May 30, 2014)

LA Colors eyeshadow is awesome. I get it at the buckstore.


----------



## Theblondeangel (May 30, 2014)

Nice thread!! My favorites:

Lorèal Telescopic Mascara (black one) - Make my lashes as long as I want. Don't clump and holds a curl throughout the day! Used this for almost 10 years lol. 

Maybelline The Falsies - If I want volume and some length, this is the one I use. 

Maybelline Color Tattoo -" Inked in pink, barely branded and bad to the bronze". Lovely all over the lids or works very well as a base for other shadows. Wear these almost every day. 

Maybelline Age Rewind Concealer - Best under eye concealer, ever! Use it for highlighting mostly.

Wet n Wild brow kit in ash brown (i believe) - Has a medium brown and more of a dark brown shade plus a wax, paired with a tweezer. It has everything I need to fix my brows. Love this set and use it so often. 

Wet n Wild Bronzer Megamix bronzer - has 3 matte shades and a shimmery shade in the middle. I use this every day. i never use the shimmery shade however, as I like my bronzer matte. It goes so well with my fair skintone, and don't look at all orange. Best of all is the chocolate smell  :wub:   :wub:  

Rimmel eyeliner in nude - perfect on the waterline and lasts soo long. Looks so natural.


----------



## Lrking1999 (May 30, 2014)

Maybelline Fit Me Foundation Stick - I can pile it on or have it barely there and it always makes my skin look so much better and never cakes up on me or looks orange.

Rimmel Scandal eyes Eyeliner Pens and Pencils - Soo very black and easy to apply. I use the pencil when I want something softer but extremely black, and the pen for sharp thin lines or don't feel like sharpening.

Rimmel Color Burst Color Balm Sticks, Show Off Lip Laquers, Stay Glossy (original and 3D), Kate Moss Lipstick - Can't remember all the proper names but they are all awesome. And I think they're all $5 or less if I remember correctly so that's great.

Maybelline Mascaras (Falsies, Colossal Cat Eyes, Mega Plush)

Fergie Wet N Wild Lipsticks

I could go on for daays but I'll stop here.


----------



## feemia (May 30, 2014)

ELF Studio cream eyeliner and HD blush.  Both last all day on my extremely oily skin.


----------



## azalea97 (May 31, 2014)

The drugstore items I really like:

NYC Bronzer in Sunny

Maybelline color tattoos - mainly Inked in pink &amp; bad to the bronze

Maybelline mascaras - Falsies &amp; Great Lash Lots of Lashes

Maybelline Color Sensational Lipsticks (I have it in Warm me Up...perfect nude on me)

Flower Beauty Cream Blush- blends well &amp; lasts most of the day

Wet 'n' Wild &amp; NYC nail polishes

Covergirl mascaras: Super Thick &amp; Clump Crusher

Covergirl Cheekers blushes - I've been using these since high school and still love them

Milani Shadow Eyez in Almond - great as a base under eyeshadow. I like this better than NYX milk.


----------



## SashaHope (Jun 1, 2014)

I really like this topic!

My drugstore loves include maybelline the falsies mascara (no clumps, ultra volume) and l'oreal superliner perfect slim (easy to use prescision tip). I always love it when you find drugstore products that are really high quality, especially when I'm a bit strapped for cash!

Does anyone have any great drugstore waterproof eyeshadow? Let me know thanks!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jun 1, 2014)

I am so glad that all of you like this topic! I am gonna go through and write down a few of your suggestions today and buy them this week, I think I've burned out on high end stuff. Does anyone else get like this?


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jun 1, 2014)

Lrking1999 said:


> Maybelline Fit Me Foundation Stick - I can pile it on or have it barely there and it always makes my skin look so much better and never cakes up on me or looks orange.
> 
> Rimmel Scandal eyes Eyeliner Pens and Pencils - Soo very black and easy to apply. I use the pencil when I want something softer but extremely black, and the pen for sharp thin lines or don't feel like sharpening.
> 
> ...


I also love the Fit Me stick, the coverage is great for summertime!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jun 1, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> Nice thread!! My favorites:
> 
> Lorèal Telescopic Mascara (black one) - Make my lashes as long as I want. Don't clump and holds a curl throughout the day! Used this for almost 10 years lol.
> 
> ...


I just got my first color tattoo from @ and I am so in love! Can't wait to buy more.


----------



## skinandbeautyblog (Jun 1, 2014)

*Maybelline and L'oreal Mascaras*

*Revlon matte and original lip balm stains*

*Maybelline Babylips*

*Garnier 2in1 Waterproof Eye makeup remover*

.... these I regularly purchase from my local drugstore! :wub: :lol:


----------



## Ryan Chamberlain (Jun 1, 2014)

Flower lipsticks

Maybelline Color Whisper lipsticks (I have like 4 of them. They are amazing. I need more)

Rimmel Show Off lip lacquer. 

Maybelline Super Stay 14 hour lipstick.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 2, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> I think I've burned out on high end stuff. Does anyone else get like this?


Absolutely.  Sometimes you just want a cheap, fun, fruit-flavored sparkly lip gloss.  I had something else to say here, but HELLO AMBIEN AND GOODNIGHT.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 2, 2014)

azalea97 said:


> Milani Shadow Eyez in Almond - great as a base under eyeshadow. I like this better than NYX milk.


I'll have to try this one. I got the white one a while back and it's awful and does nothing, but I've seen a couple of people recommend the almond!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 2, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> I am so glad that all of you like this topic! I am gonna go through and write down a few of your suggestions today and buy them this week, I think I've burned out on high end stuff. Does anyone else get like this?


YES, I absolutely do! Plus, once my stash gets huge, and I really don't NEED anything, but I'm itching to buy something, it's so much easier to justify a drugstore item, most of which are under $10.


----------



## Bflopolska (Jun 2, 2014)

I love NYC pressed powder in Translucent. It does an admirable job of setting my makeup and wears well. Also I will second NYC bronzer in Sunny. I need so little of it (I barely graze the surface with the foam puff) that I think the compact will last nearly forever!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jun 2, 2014)

I am so hoping that we get the Maybelline Lasting Drama Pen Gel eyeliner in the states, it's basically the drugstore dupe of Benefit's new push-up gel liner. If anyone spots it anywhere, keep me posted!


----------



## Selena Layne (Jun 2, 2014)

I love drugstore makeup!!! I'm a sucker for anything new.

My faves are:

1. Rimmel Show Off (apocalips) lip lacquers. I have about 5 shades. They're so amazing!!!

2: Revlon Colorstay Whipped Foundation

3. Milani Color Statement lipstick. My favorite!!!

4. Maybelline Color Tattoos. I have an obscene collection of them!

5. Maybelline Color Elixirs

6. Rimmel Match Perfection foundation

7. Maybelline Fit Me foundation &amp; concealer

8. Black Radiance Volumizing mascara. Fantastic cheap mascara!!

9. Jordana 12 hr Made To Last eyeliners

10. Jordana Lip Glazes


----------



## azalea97 (Jun 2, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> I'll have to try this one. I got the white one a while back and it's awful and does nothing, but I've seen a couple of people recommend the almond!


The Almond Cream is the only Milani pencil I tried and I love it.  I did try the NYX Jumbo eye pencil in Milk and didn't like it much.  I definitely prefer the Milani almond.  It's much more natural looking and covers any discoloration or veins on the lids.  At least for me, it works great as a primer.


----------



## BSquared (Jun 2, 2014)

azalea97 said:


> The Almond Cream is the only Milani pencil I tried and I love it. I did try the NYX Jumbo eye pencil in Milk and didn't like it much. I definitely prefer the Milani almond. It's much more natural looking and covers any discoloration or veins on the lids. At least for me, it works great as a primer.


I want to try those milani ones so bad! Unfortunately the cvs by my house has the most tiny and most poorly stocked sad little Milani display ever, and my target ditched the entire line  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> my walmart just got a shiny new milani display though so I'm hoping they pop up there!!


----------



## tutusnunicorns (Jun 3, 2014)

1. Queen Helene's Mint Julep Mask: $3.99
 




     I recommend using this mask once a week, or whenever you feel like your skin is going to break out. It does a great job of halting breakouts without drying out your skin. It is very cooling and feels awesome! 

2. St. Ives Apricot Scrub: $4.29

     This exfoliator works far better than any high end exfoliator I have ever tried. Everyone raves on Kate Sommerville’s “Exfolikate” ($22), but I find this scrub to be much more effective at removing dead skin. Use 1-2 times weekly. 

     Next, let’s talk about body care.

3. Olay Ultra Moisture Body Wash with Shea Butter: $4.79

     This is the only body wash I have ever used that makes me feel like I can skip lotion and still have silky, hydrated skin after my shower. Great stuff. 

4. Tree Hut Shea Sugar Body Scrub in Coconut Lime: $6.99

     Body scrubs can get very pricey if you start looking at high end brands. And if you want my opinion, there’s no reason to shell out all that extra money on something that you’re going to rinse down the drain anyways. I use this scrub as an all-over exfoliator as well as on my legs before I shave. 

     The drugstore has a lot to offer when it comes to good hair products. I don’t use a lot of product in my hair, but the products I’m mentioning are things I use on a very regular basis, and have been part of my routine for about a year now. 

5. Tresemme Heat Tamer: $5.99
 




      If you're someone who heat styles your hair often, a great heat protectant is a must. This one gets the job done and leaves your hair feeling nice and smooth. 

6. L’oreal Evercream Shampoo and Conditioner: $5.99 each

     I'm obsessed with this stuff. It works as well as salon products that I've tried and is a fraction of the price! I have naturally dry and course hair, so taming it can be somewhat of a beast. If you have similar hair, give this stuff a try. You won't regret it. 

     And now to the good stuff- makeup. 

7. Burt’s Bees Pomegranate Chapstick: $3.99
 




      I have tried TONS of lip balms and, aside from straight vaseline, this is the only one that improves the overall health of my lips. A lot of other lip balms feel great when you first use them, but leave my lips feel dehydrated by the end of the day. 

8. Maybelline Great Lash Mascara- Clear: $6.79
 




     I know what you’re thinking. But, let me stop you right there. I don’t actually use this as a mascara. Instead, I use it as a brow gel. It works just as well as any high end brow gel at a fraction of the cost. Save your splurges for fun stuff like eyeshadow or blush. 

9. Real Techniques Powder Brush: $9.99
 




     I’m not gonna say that expensive brushes aren’t awesome. I know as well as the next girl that good brushes can completely change the appearance of your makeup. But, we don’t all have $50 to shell out for a powder brush. If you’re like me, try this brush. It’s super soft, applies powder evenly, and holds up very well. I’ve washed mine countless times and it still looks brand new. 

10. Rimmel Stay Glossy Lipgloss: $3.79

     My favorite shade is called “Non-Stop Glamour.” This lipgloss is perfect if you’re someone who can’t stand super sticky glosses. It applies beautifully and has just enough color to brighten up your face. This gloss pretty much lives in my purse.


----------



## TwirlyGirly (Jun 3, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> I'll have to try this one. I got the white one a while back and it's awful and does nothing, but I've seen a couple of people recommend the almond!


Could you explain what you mean when you say "it's awful and does nothing"?

I ask because it would be easier to recommend something more to your liking if we knew exactly what you didn't like about the Milani Shadow Eyez 12 Hour Wear eye pencil in Winter White. Unless what you didn't like about it was the color/finish itself, then chances are you won't like any of the other colors, either, because they all utilize the same formula except for the pigments.

Jordana and Milani are related companies, and Jordana released 12 Hour Made to Last Eyeshadow Pencils, and surprise! Those pencils use the *exact* same formula as the Milani pencils.

However, the Milani ShadowEyez Winter White pencil is a pearl finish, isn't it? Is the problem you're not getting even coverage with the Milani pencil because it's pearl?

If that's the case, then you might want to try the Jordana 12 Hour Made to Last Pencil in Eternal White, because it's a matte white instead of pearl.

Also, both Milani and Jordana make the almond shade (Milani is "Almond Cream" and Jordana, "Continuous Almond". Both are matte finish.

Just trying to save you some money in your quest to find a base that works for you. If the Milani pencils aren't your thing, and you happen upon the Jordana pencils somewhere, know they're the Milani pencils in a Jordana package (but retail for 3.00 less per pencil than the Milani version).


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 3, 2014)

It was just everything I didn't like about it...other pencils/crayons leave a good base...the white one goes on me invisible, does not enhance the shadow color or make it stay longer like others do...it basically looks like I put my shadows on bare lids. It's the only one I've ever tried that has been like that for me. It might be the pearl finish, though I've used others...but yeah. I'd try the Jordana but it isn't sold anywhere near me. I'll probalby just stick with NYX.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



TwirlyGirly said:


> Could you explain what you mean when you say "it's awful and does nothing"?
> 
> I ask because it would be easier to recommend something more to your liking if we knew exactly what you didn't like about the Milani Shadow Eyez 12 Hour Wear eye pencil in Winter White. Unless what you didn't like about it was the color/finish itself, then chances are you won't like any of the other colors, either, because they all utilize the same formula except for the pigments.
> 
> ...


----------



## TwirlyGirly (Jun 4, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> It was just everything I didn't like about it...other pencils/crayons leave a good base...the white one goes on me invisible, does not enhance the shadow color or make it stay longer like others do...it basically looks like I put my shadows on bare lids. It's the only one I've ever tried that has been like that for me. It might be the pearl finish, though I've used others...but yeah. I'd try the Jordana but it isn't sold anywhere near me. I'll probalby just stick with NYX.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


In my neck of the woods (Rhode Island), Milani is sold (for the most part) in CVS stores, while Jordana is sold at Walgreens. Typically, in Walgreens the Jordana display is on the counter at the beauty department checkout (not "on the wall," like the other brands).

According to the Jordana website (http://www.jordanacosmetics.com/locations.aspx), Jordana products are sold at Duane Reade(?), Save Mart Supermarkets (?), Kmart, and Walgreens. You can also order directly from their website.

I was perusing the internet trying to find a good article describing the difference between an eyeshadow primer and an eyeshadow base, and found THIS:

http://accidentalbeauty.com/makeup/makeup-tips-tricks/eyeshadow-primers-vs-eyeshadow-bases/

I think it's an excellent article and it might help you narrow down what's offered and aid you in selecting a product that does what you want it to do. The ONLY part of the article I disagree with is:

"If I wear a cheap eyeshadow without a base, it’ll start to crease on me and the color will fade. If I wear a more pricey eyeshadow without a base (such as MAC, NARS, MUFE), I wont get creasing or dull color pay-off at all. So yes, your eyeshadows play a big part in all of this too. If you’re using a cheap product without a good primer/base, expect cheap results."

There are really good inexpensive eyeshadows offered in what we usually call "drugstore" brands &lt;waves at the Wet n' Wild 8-pan palettes&gt;.

Likewise, there are some high end brands that have come out with some real duds. It's simply not true anymore that in terms of cosmetics, price always determines quality.

The problem with both the Milani ShadowEyez and the Jordana 12 Hour Made to Last pencils is both products dry. Once you've applied them to your lid, you've got enough time to smudge/spread them, but they do not remain sticky like an eyeshadow base would (think NYX Jumbo Eye Pencil in Milk - which has become a cult favorite). So, while both the Milani and Jordana pencils will help with creasing and with "neutralizing" the color of your skin to make any powder shadow you apply over them more "true", neither product will adhere the powder shadow to your lid in the same way a sticky base would.


----------



## fleurbleue (Jun 4, 2014)

Cetaphil.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Jun 4, 2014)

fleurbleue said:


> Cetaphil.


I love Cetaphil! I use the liquid every morning with my Clarisonic.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 4, 2014)

tutusnunicorns said:


> 4. Tree Hut Shea Sugar Body Scrub in Coconut Lime: $6.99
> 
> Body scrubs can get very pricey if you start looking at high end brands. And if you want my opinion, there’s no reason to shell out all that extra money on something that you’re going to rinse down the drain anyways. I use this scrub as an all-over exfoliator as well as on my legs before I shave.
> 
> ...


(whoops, screwed up the quote, but you know...)

I'm so with you on these!

Except I like the Tree Hut in the mango scent best  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The Tresemme is my most used heat protectant, it is great, smells good, and I prefer it to several more expensive ones I've tried!

And the Real Techniques brushes are my favorite ones, I have quite a few of them and they're my most used brushes, and I DON'T generally think that expensive brushes are a must for most people, because some less expensive ones, like these, are really good quality and do the job so well!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 4, 2014)

Other drugstore things that are NOT makeup that I love right now:

Burt's Bees blemish stick - it has tea tree oil, juniper, willow bark...it's in a roll on form so it's easy to use...takes care of my breakouts without drying me out. 

Simple Oil Balancing Wipes - I don't use wipes instead of washing, but I use them all the time between washings or to freshen things up..these are just as good as expensive ones. I like to use them when I get home from work (I wash my face later right before bed)...and sometimes in the morning when I'm running behind.

Freeman Charcoal and Black Sugar polishing mask - It's a scrub/mask hybrid. Super cheap but really nice!

Freeman Anti-stress mask (the one with dead sea minerals) - It's blue, it smells great, and it makes my face feel clean and soft.

Burt's Bees Pink Grapefruit lip balm - I'm a sucker for grapefruit.

Aquaphor Healing Ointment - I use it on feet, heels, knees, elbows. Nothing fancy, but it works, man!


----------



## fleurbleue (Jun 5, 2014)

I went out and bought two NYX butter glosses. Peaches and Cream and Tiramisu. LOVE.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 5, 2014)

For me it's the Rimmel Apocalips glosses that were so big last summer (we had a huge, multi-page thread dedicated to finding JUST THEM).  It was awesome.  Solstice (a shimmery, perfect pink) is still my go-to gloss when I'm out, because it has good color payoff, but it's just light/nude enough that I can put it on without looking in a mirror and not be worried that I look crazy if I mess it up a bit.

Sinful Colors nail polish - polish chips on me no matter what I do, so I love that they're about $2 each AND come in a lot of amazing colors.  I'm trying to expand my solid-color cream polishes as bases for my fun indie glitters/topcoats, and they're awesome for that!

Darn my low-buy.  A Walgreens just opened up in my tiny town and now I want to go buy things!


----------



## TwirlyGirly (Jun 5, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> &lt;snip&gt;
> 
> Sinful Colors nail polish - polish chips on me no matter what I do, so I love that they're about $2 each AND come in a lot of amazing colors.  I'm trying to expand my solid-color cream polishes as bases for my fun indie glitters/topcoats, and they're awesome for that!
> 
> Darn my low-buy.  A Walgreens just opened up in my tiny town and now I want to go buy things!


Love Sinful Colors!

Just bought the color "Spitfire" (#1232) and it is pastel Radiant Orchid, for those of you who have embraced the Radiant Orchid color trend.

Just lovely!


----------



## nailenvyuser (Jun 5, 2014)

Rimmel 60 Second nail polishes.


----------



## Bflopolska (Jun 5, 2014)

Suave body washes. They smell terrific, are not drying, and the bottles are nice and huge.

Queen Helene Cocoa Butter hand cream. I find nice-sized tubes in the trial-size aisle at Walmart and they are perfect for my purse. This stuff was a godsend after my carpal tunnel surgery--very soothing right around the incision area!

Pure Ice nail polishes, also at Walmart. They are less than two dollars a bottle and wear remarkably well. I like to go after these when I want to mess with a new color or try my hand (so to speak) at stuff like ombre.


----------



## EssieBabe (Jun 5, 2014)

Love my drugstore makeup!  Especially the Maybelline Color Tattoo cream eyeshadows.  I noticed that they start to get kind of dry towards the 2nd half of the shadow, BUT if you mix it up, it turns into a soft creamy mousse consistency. It's awesome!

I love Milani (Luminoso blush) Maybelline (The Rocket mascara, dream powders, baby lips) and a ton more!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## azalea97 (Jun 5, 2014)

Ooh I have to add to the list my new HG mascara, Maybelline the rocket. It's love!


----------



## BSquared (Jun 5, 2014)

Time to read this whole thread closely and make a list. It's drugstore haul time, definitely.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jun 5, 2014)

bsquared said:


> Time to read this whole thread closely and make a list. It's drugstore haul time, definitely.


Hahaha! Right?! Let's go haul together.


----------



## BSquared (Jun 5, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> Hahaha! Right?! Let's go haul together.


Yes! I think I'm high ended out too. Tomorrow I'm officially breaking the no buy and I keep thinking why would I buy like 2 things at sephora when I can get like 10 things at the walmart?


----------



## fleurbleue (Jun 5, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> Hahaha! Right?! Let's go haul together.


Can I tag along??  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BSquared (Jun 6, 2014)

Oh my gosh so one of the things I picked up is the maybelline color vivid lipstick in pink pop. HOW DID I NOT OWN THIS!? This is EXACTLY the perfect color for me. Bright super cool pink. It's GORGEGEOUS. I want to go buy 900 more as I think I might die if I even have to live without it again. My previous all time favorite was Kat Von D armageddon but this may have it beat. I am IN LOVE.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 6, 2014)

bsquared said:


> Oh my gosh so one of the things I picked up is the maybelline color vivid lipstick in pink pop. HOW DID I NOT OWN THIS!? This is EXACTLY the perfect color for me. Bright super cool pink. It's GORGEGEOUS. I want to go buy 900 more as I think I might die if I even have to live without it again. My previous all time favorite was Kat Von D armageddon but this may have it beat. I am IN LOVE.


Any chance of posting a pic of it being worn?? I always get super curious when people rave about a specific shade  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Jun 6, 2014)

Has anyone tried the Rimmel Show Off Lip Lacquers?? I just saw a review for them today on pinterest and I really want to go to Ulta tomorrow and get like 3.


----------



## jayeme (Jun 6, 2014)

kaitlin1209 said:


> Has anyone tried the Rimmel Show Off Lip Lacquers?? I just saw a review for them today on pinterest and I really want to go to Ulta tomorrow and get like 3.


Get them! Get them all! I have like 8 and I love them.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Jun 6, 2014)

jayeme said:


> Get them! Get them all! I have like 8 and I love them.


This is excellent news!!! Thanks for enabling  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jayeme (Jun 6, 2014)

kaitlin1209 said:


> This is excellent news!!! Thanks for enabling  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Even better, Rimmel is cheap  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> They do have a scent, though, I should mention that, so make sure to give one a sniff before you buy 8 if you're sensitive to that sort of thing.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 7, 2014)

kaitlin1209 said:


> Has anyone tried the Rimmel Show Off Lip Lacquers?? I just saw a review for them today on pinterest and I really want to go to Ulta tomorrow and get like 3.


Yes!  Those are actually the same as the Apocalypse ones I was geeking out about on the last page.  My personal fave is "Solstice", a shimmery pink.  If you prefer matte shades, I think "Celestial" is almost the same color.  But yeah, get a bunch.  They're highly pigmented, and decently long lasting for a gloss.  

Here's a blog review from last summer that our very own @@CheshireCookie did!  Maybe it will help you pick a few colors?

http://charmingcheshire.blogspot.com/2013/06/fun-little-purchase-ft-rimmel.html


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Jun 7, 2014)

I can't believe I just found out these exist today.


----------



## BSquared (Jun 7, 2014)

I picked up 2 of the show offs yesterday too!! So far I really like them, crazy pigmented! And I'll try to get a picture of pink pop up soon (if I remember!)


----------



## peakvolume (Jun 7, 2014)

The drugstore has been turning out great quality products lately! In no particular order, I love: Revlon Lip Butters, Maybelline Color Tattoos, Maybelline Colossal Volum'Express Mascara, Cover Girl Lip Perfection lipsticks, and Revlon Super Lustrous lipsticks. I really want to try those new Maybelline Lip Elixirs, L'Oreal Million Lashes mascara, and L'Oreal polishes. I'm also curious about those Color Tattoo loose pigments, but I'm not sure if those are still out, or if they were LE.

Ahh, so many things I want to try!


----------



## azalea97 (Jun 7, 2014)

bsquared said:


> Yes! I think I'm high ended out too. Tomorrow I'm officially breaking the no buy and I keep thinking why would I buy like 2 things at sephora when I can get like 10 things at the walmart?


I don't have too much high end makeup but I'm perfectly content with my naked &amp; naked 3 palettes I got for Christmas. I really don't have much interest in spending a lot of money on one or 2 items. I've always used drugstore m/u &amp; the majority of my stash is avon (which I lump in with drugstore m/u).

Today I got a Lorac kit from kohls &amp; the only reason I bought it was because it came with 3 eyeshadows, a blush, a lipstick, mascara and a waterproof eyeliner and only cost me $26 dollars! It was cheaper than drugstore prices. Lol


----------



## jayeme (Jun 7, 2014)

Since I know the Maybelline Color Tattoos are a favorite for a lot of people, I thought I'd let you all know that I just got 5 for $18 at Walgreens! Some colors are on sale for $3.39 each. I got:

Audacious Asphalt

Tenacious Teal

Fierce &amp; Tangy

Gold Rush

Audacious Blue

And I also saw that Pomegranate Punk was on sale, but I have that one already so I didn't get it.


----------



## dressupthedog (Jun 7, 2014)

Ooh, I've been wanting to try Color Tattoos for awhile. I might have to pick one next week.


----------



## azalea97 (Jun 8, 2014)

I also need to add Maybelline Master Glaze blush sticks to my list.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 8, 2014)

azalea97 said:


> I also need to add Maybelline Master Glaze blush sticks to my list.


I so want to try these!


----------



## azalea97 (Jun 8, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> I so want to try these!


I was hesitant to get the Master Glaze blushes because I thought they would be too shimmery, I only got one (I think the lightest pink shade) and its not too shimmery.  It gives a nice glow.  I've only used it for a few days but so far I'm loving it.


----------



## 3Babydolls (Jun 9, 2014)

I am seriously in love with maybelline dream lumi touché. Highliter and concealer. Seriously great find.

The other one I can't live without is cover girl smoochies lip balms. My favorite shade is luv bug. These are my desert island product. Need it!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 10, 2014)

jayeme said:


> Since I know the Maybelline Color Tattoos are a favorite for a lot of people, I thought I'd let you all know that I just got 5 for $18 at Walgreens! Some colors are on sale for $3.39 each. I got:
> 
> Audacious Asphalt
> 
> ...


I went to Walgreens today &amp; got Audacious Asphalt &amp; Pomegranate Punk! Had $5 in rewards, so it was less than $3 for both  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ETA: Do you think they're discontinuing these colors? Weird that only some of them are on sale.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jun 10, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> I went to Walgreens today &amp; got Audacious Asphalt &amp; Pomegranate Punk! Had $5 in rewards, so it was less than $3 for both  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ETA: Do you think they're discontinuing these colors? Weird that only some of them are on sale.


Crapola! I knew there was a reason why I wanted to go to Walgreens yesterday!


----------



## Bflopolska (Jun 10, 2014)

Does Sonia Kashuk count??? I found a wonderful lip-and-cheek color last weekend. Of course I can't remember the name now, but it comes in a twist bottle slightly larger than a lipstick, and it contains a thick, creamy color that blends beautifully and wears for hours. It comes in a pink and coral shade.

Edit--here's the link, if that's allowed!

http://soniakashuk.com/dewy-luxe-lip-cheek-balm-in-enchanted/


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jun 10, 2014)

Bflopolska said:


> Does Sonia Kashuk count??? I found a wonderful lip-and-cheek color last weekend. Of course I can't remember the name now, but it comes in a twist bottle slightly larger than a lipstick, and it contains a thick, creamy color that blends beautifully and wears for hours. It comes in a pink and coral shade.
> 
> Edit--here's the link, if that's allowed!
> 
> http://soniakashuk.com/dewy-luxe-lip-cheek-balm-in-enchanted/


That definitely counts and looks incredibly cool! What color did you get?


----------



## Bflopolska (Jun 10, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> That definitely counts and looks incredibly cool! What color did you get?


I got Enchanted. It looks like a very intimidating pink out of the tube, and it takes next to nothing to rouge your cheeks--no more than one swipe of the brush per side, and no more than an inch-long-stripe before blending. In the tube it's opaque and color-rich. It blends like a dream. When I put it on my lips and blended it in, it came out a soft rose-pink. I can see it being a great base for lipstick. I was very impressed with how it wore as a blush. I put it on at 7 in the morning, and at 5 the color was true and didn't streak all over my face. I can see this emerging as my go-to summer blush--I wish Sonia would come out with a bronzer like that too!


----------



## loveebrittx33 (Jun 10, 2014)

My FAVORITEE drugstore brand is the ELF studio line, its just great quality for the price (not to mention incredible dupes). I'm also really liking the Revlon Color Stay liquid foundation, I have oily skin and this sets just perfect!

OH OH, and there's a mascara...I can't remember the name of it, one end of the tube is white and the others red...you put the white portion on first, then the black. LOVE THIS STUFF, seriously, it's great.


----------



## Bflopolska (Jun 11, 2014)

Revlon ColorStay eyeliner! I put it to the test last week when I took a walk downtown and back, a total of about a mile and a quarter from work. It Will. Not. Budge! It goes on beautifully too. I don't think my Clinique holds on as well as this.


----------



## Kelli (Jun 11, 2014)

The Wet N Wild _Megalast lipsticks _are so amazingly pigmented for the $1.99 price tag (and I usually buy them during BOGO 50% off sales or 40% off sales, so super cheap!). I have probably 15 of them. I love having a variety of colors, so these are great for that...if you're someone who always wanted to try say a certain color family of lipsticks and are afraid of plunking down a bunch of money for, say, a vampy lip color that you might not like, these are a great way to try something new. (just DON'T buy the Megalast LIQUID lipsticks. they. are. the. worst. I have never disliked a makeup product as much as those. soooo awful!).

L'Oreal Voluminous Smoldering Eyeliner. I LOVE this for my waterline. It stays put really well there...which is ironic for me, since it smudges off my lids horribly lol. It just doesn't work to use as my liner for a whole look, but works so great on my waterline, that I always try to keep one handy.

Rimmel Clean Finish Matte Foundation (mine is shade 130 True Ivory)- I love that the bottle has a spatula attached to the cap. It makes it easy to get the right amount of product and i can easily smear a little on my hand to use with my stippling brush. It gave me a nice, smooth finish. It has pretty good coverage and it's a nice price.  I am almost out and need to get another. It's definitely made me curious to try some of their other foundations, too.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Jun 11, 2014)

Does anyone know of a drugstore dupe for Revlon Snow Peach?  This shade was one of the ones they brought back in limited run....so limited I couldn't find it anywhere.  I saw Temptalia just released a dupe list but they're all MAC or more expensive.


----------



## 3Babydolls (Jun 18, 2014)

Okay so I mentioned earlier that I am obsessed with cover girl smoochies colored balms. At my CVS a ton if colors are on clearance for 50% off!!! Guess this means these will be discontinued (sad face) good thing I am a make up hoarder and coupon junkie. Today I scored 4 smoochies and a Milani highlight liner and after all my sales and coupons I paid $1.47 out of pocket. Must have all the smoochies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jun 18, 2014)

3babydolls said:


> Okay so I mentioned earlier that I am obsessed with cover girl smoochies colored balms. At my CVS a ton if colors are on clearance for 50% off!!! Guess this means these will be discontinued (sad face) good thing I am a make up hoarder and coupon junkie. Today I scored 4 smoochies and a Milani highlight liner and after all my sales and coupons I paid $1.47 out of pocket. Must have all the smoochies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Man! I'll have to pick some up at my CVS, too bad I'm a terrible couponer.


----------



## 3Babydolls (Jun 18, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> Man! I'll have to pick some up at my CVS, too bad I'm a terrible couponer.


Just remember you can combine cvs coupons with manufacturer's coupons. Cvs is a gold mine if you just time it right and stack all your coupons on top of a really good sale.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jun 23, 2014)

Has anyone tried the new Milani Lip Intense liquid lipsticks? They look just like the too faced melted when applied, me wants! Thinking about getting them during Milani's summer sale for 30% off with the code SUMMERLOVE, plus free shipping on orders of $30.


----------



## lovepink (Jun 23, 2014)

Has anyone seen the new Maybelline color tattoo leather collection out and about yet?  They are up on Ulta.com and I have been doing some research but best I can tell they are matte?

http://www.ulta.com/ulta/browse/productDetail.jsp?productId=xlsImpprod10721035

Also gotta love Ulta spelled tattoo wrong tatto and when you get to the product description they are clearly talking about the loose pigment versions!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jun 23, 2014)

lovepink said:


> Has anyone seen the new Maybelline color tattoo leather collection out and about yet?  They are up on Ulta.com and I have been doing some research but best I can tell they are matte?
> 
> http://www.ulta.com/ulta/browse/productDetail.jsp?productId=xlsImpprod10721035
> 
> Also gotta love Ulta spelled tattoo wrong tatto and when you get to the product description they are clearly talking about the loose pigment versions!


I saw that on Ulta's site today as well, I am totally curious about them and will probably add it to my Ulta order because I cannot pass up the EVA NYC sale and the BOGO 50% rimmel, I need me some Show Off Lip Lacquers.


----------



## lovepink (Jun 23, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> I saw that on Ulta's site today as well, I am totally curious about them and will probably add it to my Ulta order because I cannot pass up the EVA NYC sale and the BOGO 50% rimmel, I need me some Show Off Lip Lacquers.


I can relate!  I have a whole cart of on sale Stila (not drugstore) but need something to boost me to $50 so I was thinking of these!

Lately the drug stores are coming out with some good stuff!  I am dying to try one of the Covergirl lip glosses that just came out and it seems every time I go to the drug store they have new stuff!  I want all the pretties!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jun 23, 2014)

lovepink said:


> I can relate!  I have a whole cart of on sale Stila (not drugstore) but need something to boost me to $50 so I was thinking of these!
> 
> Lately the drug stores are coming out with some good stuff!  I am dying to try one of the Covergirl lip glosses that just came out and it seems every time I go to the drug store they have new stuff!  I want all the pretties!


Right?! The drugstores have been super competitive with high end brands recently and I'm totally stoked!


----------



## azalea97 (Jun 23, 2014)

lovepink said:


> Has anyone seen the new Maybelline color tattoo leather collection out and about yet?  They are up on Ulta.com and I have been doing some research but best I can tell they are matte?
> 
> http://www.ulta.com/ulta/browse/productDetail.jsp?productId=xlsImpprod10721035
> 
> Also gotta love Ulta spelled tattoo wrong tatto and when you get to the product description they are clearly talking about the loose pigment versions!


Yes, I saw them at CVS the other day and they are all matte.  I didn't pick any up though...none really peaked my interest, which is good since I'm supposed to be on a low buy!


----------



## lovepink (Jun 23, 2014)

azalea97 said:


> Yes, I saw them at CVS the other day and they are all matte.  I didn't pick any up though...none really peaked my interest, which is good since I'm supposed to be on a low buy!


Thanks for that!  I was hoping they might have had a rubberized texture/look to them but I suppose that would not be super popular lol!  I have a $3 CVS gift card burning a hole in my pocket so I may venture over there to see if they have them!

Congrats on staying strong on your no buy!  That takes some will power!  I suffer from a condition known as "Ooooh Shiny!"  Where every new pretty thing catches my eye and I must have regardless of if I have a use for it.  

This condition results in a lot of regretful shopping experiences and returns so I am trying to practice the art of patience and shopping my own stash!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jun 28, 2014)

Guuuuuys, I am going on a drugstore haul tomorrow, what should I get?

So far, I want to buy quite a few lip products. And perhaps the new blue Revlon eyeliner for summertime wings.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jun 28, 2014)

lovepink said:


> Thanks for that!  I was hoping they might have had a rubberized texture/look to them but I suppose that would not be super popular lol!  I have a $3 CVS gift card burning a hole in my pocket so I may venture over there to see if they have them!
> 
> Congrats on staying strong on your no buy!  That takes some will power!  I suffer from a condition known as "Ooooh Shiny!"  Where every new pretty thing catches my eye and I must have regardless of if I have a use for it.
> 
> This condition results in a lot of regretful shopping experiences and returns so I am trying to practice the art of patience and shopping my own stash!


It's amazing to me how companies claim to make products that are "leather" in texture yet they never look like leather to me!


----------



## BSquared (Jun 28, 2014)

3babydolls said:


> Okay so I mentioned earlier that I am obsessed with cover girl smoochies colored balms. At my CVS a ton if colors are on clearance for 50% off!!! Guess this means these will be discontinued (sad face) good thing I am a make up hoarder and coupon junkie. Today I scored 4 smoochies and a Milani highlight liner and after all my sales and coupons I paid $1.47 out of pocket. Must have all the smoochies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


What!? Noooooo I just discovered alter ego and I love it!! May have to go hoard at CVS tomorrow.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jun 28, 2014)

bsquared said:


> What!? Noooooo I just discovered alter ego and I love it!! May have to go hoard at CVS tomorrow.


I may just have to buy that color because of the name!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jun 28, 2014)

All right ladies, I went to CVS and did a mini haul! They had bogo 50% off revlon, nyx and a bunch of other brands. So I bought two of the new NYX butter lipsticks, I have one on now in the color hunk and OMG, it is amazing! I will do swatches tomorrow if anyone is interested.

I also bought the new Revlon liquid eyeliner in Electric Blue, and the PhotoReady BB cream that I have heard rave reviews on.

I bought L'oreals sunscreen oil because I want to see if it's a dupe for the supergoop spf oil and I got their new Sublime Bronze self-tanning gel.

Lastly, I bought the L'oreal Glossy Balm which looks like a brand new color to me.

Does anyone want to see swatches?


----------



## lovepink (Jun 28, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> All right ladies, I went to CVS and did a mini haul! They had bogo 50% off revlon, nyx and a bunch of other brands. So I bought two of the new NYX butter lipsticks, I have one on now in the color hunk and OMG, it is amazing! I will do swatches tomorrow if anyone is interested.
> 
> I also bought the new Revlon liquid eyeliner in Electric Blue, and the PhotoReady BB cream that I have heard rave reviews on.
> 
> ...


Yes please!  I have been holding out on drustore stuff cause of the Midsummer swap!  Post so I can live vicariously through you until I get my box!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jun 28, 2014)

lovepink said:


> Yes please!  I have been holding out on drustore stuff cause of the Midsummer swap!  Post so I can live vicariously through you until I get my box!


I will do it tomorrow when there is better lighting because it's now 9 pm=makeup removed and bad lighting.


----------



## lovepink (Jun 28, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> I will do it tomorrow when there is better lighting because it's now 9 pm=makeup removed and bad lighting.


Haha yeah for real!  The lighting in my house is so yellow and the walls are off white so I only take pics in the daylight for this reason!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## azalea97 (Jun 28, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> All right ladies, I went to CVS and did a mini haul! They had bogo 50% off revlon, nyx and a bunch of other brands. So I bought two of the new NYX butter lipsticks, I have one on now in the color hunk and OMG, it is amazing! I will do swatches tomorrow if anyone is interested.
> 
> I also bought the new Revlon liquid eyeliner in Electric Blue, and the PhotoReady BB cream that I have heard rave reviews on.
> 
> ...


Yes, please!


----------



## Shay1920 (Jun 29, 2014)

There are several Drugstore products that I've been wearing for years and they will always be in my basket when I go shopping!!!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

1.  NYX Eyeshadows-  I've been wearing NYX Eyeshadows for over 6 years when you could buy the Trios in your local Beauty Supply Store for $1.00!  Now?  NYX has become so popular, and the price has gone up tremendously, but the quality is still there.  Plus, they have added more to their line that I would love to try.

2.  L'Oreal Voluminous Waterproof Mascara- This is the only drugstore waterproof mascara that gives me awesome coverage, it hasn't irritated my eyes when I have my contacts in, and it's easy to take off!  I always try different hi-end mascara samples, but when I run out of them, I always go back to Voluminous.  

3.  Wet 'n Wild-  I grew up with it, and it will always be a part of my makeup kit.  Especially the lipsticks, lip and eyeliner pencils.   You can easily find a dupe lipstick in the Wet 'n Wild section and only pay $2 instead of $20 at MAC and have the same coverage and quality.

4.  Black Opal Blushes-  It's hard for me to find a decent color of blush for my skin tone that's not too bright, too dark, or makes my skin look ashy.  With Black Opal, I can always find blush in several shades with wonderful coverage and they don't fade.

5.  Essence of Beauty Brushes from CVS-  I've been using these brushes for YEARS.  I love them!  Period.  These are the 1st ones I bought when I started getting into makeup.  I have full-sized ones, as well as a travel-sized set.  I have other brushes from other lines that I use that EoB doesn't have in their collection, but I reach for these 1st.  These haven't shed on me, and they haven't fell apart. 

6.  CVS Travel Size Cocoa Butter Hand Cream-  This is my absolute favorite hand cream!  This is a huge tube, that is TSA-Sized, and it's under $2!  Your hands will feel like silk after you use it, and it smells so good!  I used to be addicted to Mary Kay Hand Cream until I found this!  A huge difference in price, and the quality is superb.

Well....that's all I can think of at the moment!!!


----------



## alsebest (Jun 30, 2014)

Some great options for primer, concealer and foundation can be found at the drug store!

*edited by KellyKaye to remove commercial link promotion*


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jun 30, 2014)

Here are pictures of the NYX butter lipsticks in fireball and hunk, I'm going to pick up a couple more of these because I am soooo in love!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 30, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> Here are pictures of the NYX butter lipsticks in fireball and hunk, I'm going to pick up a couple more of these because I am soooo in love!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 30, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> All right ladies, I went to CVS and did a mini haul! They had bogo 50% off revlon, nyx and a bunch of other brands. So I bought two of the new NYX butter lipsticks, I have one on now in the color hunk and OMG, it is amazing! I will do swatches tomorrow if anyone is interested.
> 
> I also bought the new Revlon liquid eyeliner in Electric Blue, and the PhotoReady BB cream that I have heard rave reviews on.
> 
> ...


SO jealous that your CVS has nyx :'( I have been wanting to try the butter glosses and lipsticks for a while (and got two of the glosses today from my amazing FGM!!!) but there is no nyx near me and can't justify the shipping for such affordable things...until I have a need/reason to make a haul...sigh. 

Interested in the sunscreen oil! (and yes, all swatches!)


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 30, 2014)

I picked up the Color Tattoo in Gold Rush (clearance! yay!) and man is it pretty! It might be my favorite of the ones I have!

I also got a Revlon Matte Balm (I already had Audacious, the orange one, and loved it!) I got Shameless, the purple one, and HOLY COW.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jun 30, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> I picked up the Color Tattoo in Gold Rush (clearance! yay!) and man is it pretty! It might be my favorite of the ones I have!
> 
> I also got a Revlon Matte Balm (I already had Audacious, the orange one, and loved it!) I got Shameless, the purple one, and HOLY COW.
> 
> ...


That color looks gorgeous on you!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jun 30, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> GORGEOUS!!!


Thank you!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jun 30, 2014)

I bought more drugstore items today! One of the new Maybelline "leather" color tattoos in vintage plum! And two Rimmel show off laquers! Loving all the items I've bought recently.


----------



## lovepink (Jun 30, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> I bought more drugstore items today! One of the new Maybelline "leather" color tattoos in vintage plum! And two Rimmel show off laquers! Loving all the items I've bought recently.


Can you please swatch the color tattoo?  Even on a hand, arm, foot?  I REALLY want to see one and have not been able to find them in stores here.  For living in CA we never get the good stuff.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jun 30, 2014)

lovepink said:


> Can you please swatch the color tattoo?  Even on a hand, arm, foot?  I REALLY want to see one and have not been able to find them in stores here.  For living in CA we never get the good stuff.


I will take a picture for you as soon as I am done with my homework, which should be relatively soon!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 30, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> I bought more drugstore items today! One of the new Maybelline "leather" color tattoos in vintage plum! And two Rimmel show off laquers! Loving all the items I've bought recently.


Ooooh what color Show Offs?  I was just looking up reviews again tonight!  Solstice has been my favorite, but the creams last so much longer than the shimmers... Comet will last for HOURS on me!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jun 30, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> Ooooh what color Show Offs?  I was just looking up reviews again tonight!  Solstice has been my favorite, but the creams last so much longer than the shimmers... Comet will last for HOURS on me!


I bought Luna and uhhhh, let me check! I will add pictures of those as well when I do a swatch of the new color tattoo....


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Jun 30, 2014)

Are there any places you gals find the seasonal/promotional displays most often?  I never seem to find any of the good displays.  I have Ulta, Target, Walgreens, CVS and Rite Aid in my area and I never know where to look.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jun 30, 2014)

lovepink said:


> Can you please swatch the color tattoo? Even on a hand, arm, foot? I REALLY want to see one and have not been able to find them in stores here. For living in CA we never get the good stuff.


This is a hand swatch of Stellar on the left, luna on the right and the color tattoo on the bottom.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jun 30, 2014)

@ I took some snaps of the shows offs on my lips but y'all will have to excuse the state of hot-mess in which my face is currently in. It was an extremely emotional day...

ETA: @@lovepink I am wearing the color tattoo in this picture is well.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 30, 2014)

Girl don't even.  You look fierce!!!  I am loving BOTH of those colors, even though I know I couldn't pull them off!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jun 30, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> Girl don't even.  You look fierce!!!  I am loving BOTH of those colors, even though I know I couldn't pull them off!


Awe, thank you! I didn't like the idea of these colors at first and it was only the fact that Walgreens had them for BOGO 50% off that I actually bought them. Reds scare me but Stellar is an amazing summertime color. You should definitely pick some up if you can find them on sale and I know CVS and Walgreens are both doing the BOGO deal this week on Rimmel.


----------



## lovepink (Jun 30, 2014)

Thanks for the swatches @  Is there anything that looks bad on you?!  Loving the color tattoos.  may have to pick a few up when they are bogo


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jun 30, 2014)

lovepink said:


> Thanks for the swatches @  Is there anything that looks bad on you?!  Loving the color tattoos.  may have to pick a few up when they are bogo


You're welcome, doll! And thank you, you have no idea how much that means to me. Definitely grab a couple of the color tattoos up but don't pay full price because this color was really hard to work with, I had to use my brush to basically pat it onto my eyelid and it still came out uneven. It'd be interesting to see if the whole "leather" collection is like that because the others don't seem to have that issue.


----------



## jayeme (Jun 30, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> You're welcome, doll! And thank you, you have no idea how much that means to me. Definitely grab a couple of the color tattoos up but don't pay full price because this color was really hard to work with, I had to use my brush to basically pat it onto my eyelid and it still came out uneven. It'd be interesting to see if the whole "leather" collection is like that because the others don't seem to have that issue.


I got three and this one is the worst - creamy beige is also kinda uneven but not as bad, and chocolate suede is fine but also not matte - don't really get why it's a part of the leathers collection at all.


----------



## lovepink (Jun 30, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> You're welcome, doll! And thank you, you have no idea how much that means to me. Definitely grab a couple of the color tattoos up but don't pay full price because this color was really hard to work with, I had to use my brush to basically pat it onto my eyelid and it still came out uneven. It'd be interesting to see if the whole "leather" collection is like that because the others don't seem to have that issue.





jayeme said:


> I got three and this one is the worst - creamy beige is also kinda uneven but not as bad, and chocolate suede is fine but also not matte - don't really get why it's a part of the leathers collection at all.


Thanks for the reviews ladies!  Sounds like the purple is a proceed with caution or your own risk type of color!  Will keep my eye out for these in my drugstore.  If not there is always Ulta but I like to see and touch colors in person!


----------



## MyMonthlyObsessions (Jul 1, 2014)

I reach for my Rimmel stay matte primer more than my smashbox light!

Rimmel eyeliners

Color Tattoos as eye primers!

Milani Baked blushes

And pretty much all nyx products. Their bitter lip glosses and lipsticks are amazing!! Didn't love their regular creamy lipsticks. Love their blushes also.

I'm going to stock up on some nyx stuff tomorrow at ultA! 40% off sale!


----------



## PinkSunsets218 (Jul 4, 2014)

I was directed on this thread trying to look for lipglosses and I haven't found any. Trying to buy a few _lipglosses_ cause I have so many lipsticks. Does anyone have any suggestions on what's the *best drugstore lipgloss*? It'd be much helpful, thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## avarier (Jul 4, 2014)

I cannot say enough good things about the NYX creamy round lipsticks.. they are AMAZING! They go on sooooooo smooth and have such good pigment! They last pretty long for me, but because it stays so soft and creamy it will come off if you eat/drink. However, they are so so so lovely that I don't mind touching this up if needed.

My favorites I can't live without:

Nyx- it's like a burnt orange &amp; red color to me.. very subtle orange tone that looks beautiful if you want red lips without being overly bold

Peach Bellini- this is more of a bright red that's toned down a little with a coralish color I think?

Orange Soda- this one is compared to MAC peachstock and that's why I was so happy to find it! It is an amazing nude color that is suitable for daily use or at work/school/etc. And for 2.99.. way better than spending almost $20 for it to say MAC!

http://www.nyxcosmetics.com/p-15-extra-creamy-round-lipstick.aspx

Everything on their site is 40% off today... I'm really fighting the urge to buy stuff I don't NEED..


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Jul 4, 2014)

avarier said:


> I cannot say enough good things about the NYX creamy round lipsticks.. they are AMAZING! They go on sooooooo smooth and have such good pigment! They last pretty long for me, but because it stays so soft and creamy it will come off if you eat/drink. However, they are so so so lovely that I don't mind touching this up if needed.
> 
> My favorites I can't live without:
> 
> ...


I agree! I love Thalia and Tea Rose, two pretty pinks that look fantastic on me.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Jul 4, 2014)

pinksunsets218 said:


> I was directed on this thread trying to look for lipglosses and I haven't found any. Trying to buy a few _lipglosses_ cause I have so many lipsticks. Does anyone have any suggestions on what's the *best drugstore lipgloss*? It'd be much helpful, thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I think a lot of people are partial to the Nyx Butter Glosses and the Rimmel Showoff Lip Lacquer


----------



## avarier (Jul 4, 2014)

kaitlin1209 said:


> I agree! I love Thalia and Tea Rose, two pretty pinks that look fantastic on me.


I want to buy stuff, but the website has been loading soooooooo slow and now it won't load period. Maybe too busy with the sale? I'll take that as a sign I have enough lipstick right now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## 3Babydolls (Jul 4, 2014)

Have no money...must not...go to NYX site....gah!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 5, 2014)

pinksunsets218 said:


> I was directed on this thread trying to look for lipglosses and I haven't found any. Trying to buy a few _lipglosses_ cause I have so many lipsticks. Does anyone have any suggestions on what's the *best drugstore lipgloss*? It'd be much helpful, thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


NYX butter gloss

Rimmel Show Off Laquers

Revlon Super Lustrous


----------



## azalea97 (Jul 5, 2014)

pinksunsets218 said:


> I was directed on this thread trying to look for lipglosses and I haven't found any. Trying to buy a few _lipglosses_ cause I have so many lipsticks. Does anyone have any suggestions on what's the *best drugstore lipgloss*? It'd be much helpful, thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I like the Flower Beauty lipglosses that's sold at walmart &amp; the Almay liquid lip balms too.

My absolute favorite lipgloss though are Avon's glazewear lipglosses. I've been getting them for over 10 yrs! You can get them online and I'd suggest getting them when they are on sale which is quite often. That's the only time I buy them.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 5, 2014)

azalea97 said:


> I like the Flower Beauty lipglosses that's sold at walmart &amp; the Almay liquid lip balms too.
> 
> My absolute favorite lipgloss though are Avon's glazewear lipglosses. I've been getting them for over 10 yrs! You can get them online and I'd suggest getting them when they are on sale which is quite often. That's the only time I buy them.


Those Avon ones are truly amazing! I had forgotten all about them but they used to have one with pink iridescent sparkles in it that I wore EVERY SINGLE DAY. Super comfortable formula, no stickiness, smell yummy.


----------



## 3Babydolls (Jul 5, 2014)

Do you girls have a favorite drugstore bronzer? My super expensive smash box one is dwindling and my funds are non existent.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 5, 2014)

@@3Babydolls I personally don't use bronzer because you can probably see how ghostly I am from my avatar but I have heard amazing things about wet n' wild color icon bronzer.


----------



## BSquared (Jul 5, 2014)

I don't love bronzer either because I'm so pale and pink, but physicians formula bronze boost is nice!

As far as lip gloss, I also so nyx butter gloss. They are my favorite lip gloss (drugstore or high end) by far.

Edit: if you want REAL cheap, NYC sunny bronzer isn't bad either. It's slightly too orange for me, but almost everything is so on your skin tone it might be ok! And it's super cheap (like $3), matte, and big.


----------



## Bflopolska (Jul 5, 2014)

Rimmel and Wet n Wild both have HUGE bronzer compacts and they wear well. I like that Wet n Wild has one that's very friendly to pale complexions and adds a bit of color without making you look dirty. I also like NYC's Sunny gronzer compact; its good and cheap and wears very well, but you have to use an extremely light hand with it because it's thick with pigment. Salma Hayek Nuance and Hard Candy both have nice contouring trios that include bronzer, blush and highlighter. The jury is still out yet on the Ulta Face Sculpting palette, but it is nice and big.


----------



## crazycatlady82 (Jul 5, 2014)

MyMonthlyObsessions said:


> I reach for my Rimmel stay matte primer more than my smashbox light!
> 
> Rimmel eyeliners
> 
> ...


I am in love with the rimmel stay matte primer-it's the best I've ever used! I can finally use up my "aw jeez, this foundation makes me so oily" pile!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 5, 2014)

pinksunsets218 said:


> I was directed on this thread trying to look for lipglosses and I haven't found any. Trying to buy a few _lipglosses_ cause I have so many lipsticks. Does anyone have any suggestions on what's the *best drugstore lipgloss*? It'd be much helpful, thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Nyx butter glosses and the Rimmel Show Off Lip Lacquers (these are pretty pigmented!) as people have mentioned are nice.

I have a Maybelline Color Sensational High Shine gloss in gleaming grenadine, and it is also really nice! It's a nice red tinted gloss, it isn't opaque or too intense but it does add a decent amount of color, and it's not sticky.

And if I want clear/barely tinted and a yummy scent, I like the CoverGirl wetslicks fruit spritzers. I have the watermelon one and I've been using it over lipsticks because I like the smell and the shine.


----------



## azalea97 (Jul 5, 2014)

3babydolls said:


> Do you girls have a favorite drugstore bronzer? My super expensive smash box one is dwindling and my funds are non existent.


I really like the NYC bronzer in Sunny.  It's not orange and it's matte. I think it only cost $2.99.


----------



## Amal Bakri (Jul 6, 2014)

My fav drugstore product is Catrice translucent poweder: It mattifies my face and doesn't look cakey. 

I also like Maybelline Concealers - Maybelline - Dream Lumi Touch.


----------



## HelloMilla (Jul 6, 2014)

Jessies Girl waterproof eyeliner

NYX Matte Lip Creams

Rimmel Stay Matte Foundation

ELF lip exfoliator

Loreal Voluminous original mascara

Revlon super lustrous lipsticks

Hard Candy Glamoflauge

Flower Beauty BB Cream


----------



## PinkSunsets218 (Jul 8, 2014)

What drugstore brands have *medium blue eyeshadow*?

I'm looking for a decent one to match with a few of my outfits and I don't have any medium-blue shades in my collection.

Thanks again for all the suggestions about lipgloss and I plan on buying those lip butter glosses!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 9, 2014)

pinksunsets218 said:


> What drugstore brands have *medium blue eyeshadow*?
> 
> I'm looking for a decent one to match with a few of my outfits and I don't have any medium-blue shades in my collection.
> 
> Thanks again for all the suggestions about lipgloss and I plan on buying those lip butter glosses!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


NYC has an entire palette with all blues. I would try there because at least it won't be a significant financial loss.


----------



## PinkSunsets218 (Jul 9, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> NYC has an entire palette with all blues. I would try there because at least it won't be a significant financial loss.


Thank you! You've been very helpful!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## avarier (Jul 9, 2014)

Maybelline baby lips is the most AMAZING lip balm! I have really dry/chapped lips if I don't apply something daily.

I love the regular clear one.. it's very moisturizing and it has SPF 20!

The colored ones are just as lovely and moisturizing.. I was pleasantly surprised that you actually get the color of the balm. I thought it would go on clear-lightly colored.. nope! They are very, very pigmented. Strike It Rose is my favorite, it's very bright and pretty. They also have some that are medicated (the extra analgesic and stuff that makes your lips tingle) and they last for longer. I have one of those because I liked the color of Coral Craze so much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I highly recommend this for anybody with constantly dry lips. They keep me moisturized for a loooong time. I'm about to buy a bunch of em. Ulta frequently has maybelline products for buy one get one half off. And use the site coupon! Or any drugstore will carry it.

http://www.ulta.com/ulta/a/_/Ntt-maybelline%20baby%20lips/Nty-1?Dy=1&amp;ciSelector=searchResults

OMG they have a new one in crystal.. I know where I'm headed tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tyari (Jul 10, 2014)

Definitely Nyx Butter Glosses! NYC liquid liner, Nyx round lipsticks, Jordana Best Lash mascara for sure!!!!! I don't know if La Femme blushes qualify as "drug store" but they're definitely drug store prices at 3.99 a pop! I get them at Okay Beauty Supply in San Diego.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 11, 2014)

avarier said:


> Maybelline baby lips is the most AMAZING lip balm! I have really dry/chapped lips if I don't apply something daily.
> 
> I love the regular clear one.. it's very moisturizing and it has SPF 20!
> 
> ...


I like Baby Lips, too! For me, less for the balmness (I have other balms I like more for actual moisturization and anti-chapping properties) and more because I really love the amount of tint they have for every day, and the packaging is super cute. I want to try the Crystal ones! 

I also love the Color Whispers (more moisturizing than baby lips, for me) and I rarely go to the drug store without coming home with either a Baby Lips, a Color Whisper, or a lip crayon of some sort.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My favorites are


----------



## CharmedImSure (Jul 11, 2014)

the only drugstore products I use

Revlon Colorstay

Covergirl Voluminous Mascara

the rest is "high end".


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 11, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> I like Baby Lips, too! For me, less for the balmness (I have other balms I like more for actual moisturization and anti-chapping properties) and more because I really love the amount of tint they have for every day, and the packaging is super cute. I want to try the Crystal ones!
> 
> I also love the Color Whispers (more moisturizing than baby lips, for me) and I rarely go to the drug store without coming home with either a Baby Lips, a Color Whisper, or a lip crayon of some sort.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> My favorites are


Wow, I wrote "my favorites are" and never put what they were...good goin'!

My favorite BabyLips are Cherry Me, Soothing Sorbet, Berry Bomb, and Strike it Rose.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My favorite ColorWhispers are Who Wore It Red-er and Mad for Magenta.

My favorite lip butters are Sweet Tart and Tutti Fruitti.

My favorite Revlon balm stains (regular, matte, and laquer) are Lovesick, Shameless, and VIvacious.


----------



## Kristen121 (Jul 12, 2014)

Maybelline Master Hi-Light blush

Maybelline Eye Studio gel liner

Revlon Super Lusterious Lipsticks

Revlon Colorstay Whipped foundation (my HG foundation!)

eos shaving cream (not makeup, but beauty related)

Sally Hansen Instra Dri polish (because I have no patience waiting for my fingernails to dry!)

Sonia Kashuk make up brushes


----------



## felicia1995 (Jul 12, 2014)

Cetaphil fans should check out their new Cleansing Cloths -- they're amazing!


----------



## 3Babydolls (Jul 13, 2014)

!!! To all the girls who said they loved the NYC bronzer in sunny, I went to Rite Aid to get it and they were 40% off...so $1.79. Go buy all the bronzer! I'm even getting a bronzer in my ipsy bag this month but I still couldn't resist $1.79


----------



## msambrosia (Jul 13, 2014)

3babydolls said:


> !!! To all the girls who said they loved the NYC bronzer in sunny, I went to Rite Aid to get it and they were 40% off...so $1.79. Go buy all the bronzer! I'm even getting a bronzer in my ipsy bag this month but I still couldn't resist $1.79


If you go for this deal, be sure to check around the displays where they put new/seasonal makeup and nail polish. On a small NYC display at my store, there were $1 coupons. There is also a +Up reward deal at Rite Aid for NYC this week. You could buy 3 of the bronzers (or any item that retails for $2.99), use 3 coupons, pay $2.38 + tax and get $2 in +Up rewards to use on your next purchase. So it's like getting 3 bronzers for $.38 + tax.


----------



## 3Babydolls (Jul 13, 2014)

msambrosia said:


> If you go for this deal, be sure to check around the displays where they put new/seasonal makeup and nail polish. On a small NYC display at my store, there were $1 coupons. There is also a +Up reward deal at Rite Aid for NYC this week. You could buy 3 of the bronzers (or any item that retails for $2.99), use 3 coupons, pay $2.38 + tax and get $2 in +Up rewards to use on your next purchase. So it's like getting 3 bronzers for $.38 + tax.


You have out couponed me! which is hard to do  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Awesome! I didn't notice that but amazing deal! :hehe:


----------



## jayeme (Jul 13, 2014)

I already have NYC Sunny and don't use bronzer enough to need a backup, but I did decide to take advantage of the sale and try a few other things from NYC. I got two of the chubby lip crayons and they seem okay, although they feel VERY cheap - the actual product actual moves around a little inside the packaging when I apply it. I also got the Smooth Skin foundation, and I haven't tried it on my actual face yet but I already have one major gripe: the packaging! It's in a glass bottle without a pump, and it is SO thick. It's basically a mousse. A thick mousse. I had to use a little sample spatula to get even a tiny dab of it out. Worst packaging decision ever. 

Does anyone have any NYC products that they love besides the bronzer?


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 14, 2014)

So I went to CVS yesterday and spent way too much on makeup and sun products! But it was totally worth it, I bought two of the Milani Power Lip, and the new Maybelline Fluid touch foundation! In love with all of it.

I used a 30% off coupon, stacked on top of Milani BOGO 50% off and a $4 off $12 makeup coupon. I basically got it all for free!


----------



## Bflopolska (Jul 14, 2014)

jayeme said:


> I already have NYC Sunny and don't use bronzer enough to need a backup, but I did decide to take advantage of the sale and try a few other things from NYC. I got two of the chubby lip crayons and they seem okay, although they feel VERY cheap - the actual product actual moves around a little inside the packaging when I apply it. I also got the Smooth Skin foundation, and I haven't tried it on my actual face yet but I already have one major gripe: the packaging! It's in a glass bottle without a pump, and it is SO thick. It's basically a mousse. A thick mousse. I had to use a little sample spatula to get even a tiny dab of it out. Worst packaging decision ever.
> 
> Does anyone have any NYC products that they love besides the bronzer?


The Expert Last lipsticks. Brandy Sparkle is one of the best colors in the history of EVER (in my opinion, anyway) and they wear way better than the chubbies.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 15, 2014)

I did an entire face using drugstore makeup today! My foundation is the Maybelline Fluid touch makeup and when I say run and buy it, I mean, RUN AND BUY IT RIGHT NOW, IT'S INCREDIBLE!

Blush and eyeliner are by essence, courtesy of my FGM @@lovepink

Mascara is Loreal voluminous butterfly and finally NYX butter lipstick in licorice.



Spoiler


----------



## lovepink (Jul 15, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> I did an entire face using drugstore makeup today! My foundation is the Maybelline Fluid touch makeup and when I say run and buy it, I mean, RUN AND BUY IT RIGHT NOW, IT'S INCREDIBLE!
> 
> Blush and eyeliner are by essence, courtesy of my FGM @@lovepink
> 
> ...


So pretty!  Love  :wub:    

The drugstore right now is killing it!  I want everything!


----------



## BSquared (Jul 16, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> I did an entire face using drugstore makeup today! My foundation is the Maybelline Fluid touch makeup and when I say run and buy it, I mean, RUN AND BUY IT RIGHT NOW, IT'S INCREDIBLE!
> 
> Blush and eyeliner are by essence, courtesy of my FGM @@lovepink
> 
> ...


One, SO PRETTY!!!

Two, successful enablement on the foundation. Picked up a bottle at the walmart today! Super excited to try it!

Also picked up the Rimmel stay matte primer. I want to TRY and find something that isnt $31 for a tiny tube like porfessional is and I think I read here someone/some people like this? We'll see how it works, I feel oily lately which is really odd!


----------



## Bflopolska (Jul 16, 2014)

bsquared said:


> One, SO PRETTY!!!
> 
> Two, successful enablement on the foundation. Picked up a bottle at the walmart today! Super excited to try it!
> 
> Also picked up the Rimmel stay matte primer. I want to TRY and find something that isnt $31 for a tiny tube like porfessional is and I think I read here someone/some people like this? We'll see how it works, I feel oily lately which is really odd!


Please let us know how the Rimmel works out! I have been looking for a good, oil-munching primer or mattifier that won't break my budget. Lately I have been gushing enough oil to give Texaco a run for its money--I don't know if it's the warmer and more humid summer climate, or my hormonal skin going off on a deranged shopping spree of its own.


----------



## CheyenneMUA (Jul 17, 2014)

The NYC liquid liner that Chrisspy uses is truly amazing! One of my favorites so far although I wouldn't recommend it to anyone who is just starting out because the brush can be a bit hard to control.

Loréal True Match is also a gem, along with their Lumi Highlighters.


----------



## Bflopolska (Jul 17, 2014)

For fans of Clinique Black Honey, who either have lousy access to a counter or don't want to pay the higher price, I find that Revlon's lip butter in Fig Jam is a really close dupe. The coverage is nearly identical, as is the color--except that the Revlon is ever-so-slightly less on the berry-toned side, and is a tiny bit browner than the Clinique.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Jul 17, 2014)

Bflopolska said:


> For fans of Clinique Black Honey, who either have lousy access to a counter or don't want to pay the higher price, I find that Revlon's lip butter in Fig Jam is a really close dupe. The coverage is nearly identical, as is the color--except that the Revlon is ever-so-slightly less on the berry-toned side, and is a tiny bit browner than the Clinique.


I also have found a good dupe in Burts Bees Red Dahlia tinted lip balm. I wore them side by side one day to compare and it was really close on me.


----------



## Bflopolska (Jul 17, 2014)

kaitlin1209 said:


> I also have found a good dupe in Burts Bees Red Dahlia tinted lip balm. I wore them side by side one day to compare and it was really close on me.


I forgot about that one! It is indeed very similar. The Burt's Bees shows up slightly redder on me, where the Clinique has more of a light-berry stain look, but the coverage is spot-on and wears well.


----------



## Kelli (Jul 17, 2014)

jayeme said:


> I already have NYC Sunny and don't use bronzer enough to need a backup, but I did decide to take advantage of the sale and try a few other things from NYC. I got two of the chubby lip crayons and they seem okay, although they feel VERY cheap - the actual product actual moves around a little inside the packaging when I apply it. I also got the Smooth Skin foundation, and I haven't tried it on my actual face yet but I already have one major gripe: the packaging! It's in a glass bottle without a pump, and it is SO thick. It's basically a mousse. A thick mousse. I had to use a little sample spatula to get even a tiny dab of it out. Worst packaging decision ever.
> 
> Does anyone have any NYC products that they love besides the bronzer?


The Expert Last lipsticks are my favorite item of theirs! The price is ridiculously cheap, especially with the deals they are having at RiteAid ($1.99, then the 40% off makes them $1.19 and then the coupon makes them .19, and when you spend $5 you get that $2 back, so amazing deal). They are well pigmented and I find they last just as long as any other lipstick on me. Around here there are only 10 or so colors (not sure if there are more released or not, I'm in rural MI, so we don't always get all the shades of stuff LOL).

 I had been buying these lipsticks for full price and then using the coupon and thought that .99cents was great, but it's even better with this deal that is now going on (i bought other stuff I wanted with this sale and coupons!). Unfortunately, when I went in last night, I got the last two coupons from the display  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

A drugstore fave I haven't mentioned yet is Sinful Colors nail polish. They are my favorite polishes. I have probably 20 or more of them and only had issues with a couple not covering well/being streaky. (and I'm ok with that to a point since they are only $1.99 and go on sale a lot at Meijer).


----------



## Esmarelda (Jul 23, 2014)

I love this thread!  I'm new to drugstore makeup and beauty products so I love reading these posts.  As soon as I was old enough, I started using the same department brands (Estee Lauder, Lancôme, Clarins) that my mother and grandmother used.  In more recent years I have been using the brands that I purchase at Sephora and also what I have discovered through my subscription boxes.

I've tried a few drugstore products the past couple of months, mostly NYX products that I see posted about here.  I purchased 2 other products that I am so in love with, that I just cant keep them to myself - One is Garnier 5 Second Blur primer.  I normally use the Smashbox primer or Hourglass, but I have to say I love the Garnier more than either of these more expensive brands.  The other amazing product I picked up my CVS is Macadamia Deep Repair.  I had been using Kerastase for a few years, but I saw much better results with the Macadamia Deep Repair.  Both of these products work better for me than their more expensive counterparts, and I am in LOVE, LOVE, LOVE with them both! 

The Garnier 5 Second Miracle Blur is a fantastic primer, but I have dry skin.  Its a little heavier than the Smashbox.  I don't think this work so well for someone with oily skin.


----------



## Jessie-Lyn Gaisson (Jul 29, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Rimmel Stay Matte Foundation


 I have a test tube of this in my car waiting for me to try!
My gems:

Rimmel Lasting 25 Hour Foundation (HG, I always try others but *ALWAYS* come back to this!

NYX Blush in Peach &amp; Summer Peach

NYX Pearl Pigments (The white, the pink and the goldy-shimmer champagne brown) - i use them daily!

NYC Bronzer in Sunny

NYX Matte Bronzer (ummm... forget the shade  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )

L'Oreal Magic BB Cream - the lightest shade - the texture is SO different then the rest of them!

I guess nothing really new in my list


----------



## Hannah Eicher (Jul 29, 2014)

I have a couple gems!!!! The NYX HD concealers have always been a favorite, but get the darker shades to contour with. They blend out so perfectly and have great undertones for creating depth. 

I also love the extra creamy lipsticks, except for the fact that mine always break. Does anyone else have the same problem?

Hannah

(removed blog link per TOS -magicalmom)


----------



## Esthylove (Aug 13, 2014)

tutusnunicorns said:


> 1. Queen Helene's Mint Julep Mask: $3.99
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahh pleeeeease be careful with the St Ives apricot scrub. (I'm going to sound like a broken record.. lol) This is way too abrasive for your face and you're gonna do more harm than good down the road.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I had to beg my sister to stop using it until she finally took my skin care advice and now uses it as a foot scrub.


----------



## Esthylove (Aug 13, 2014)

I forgot which page I was on so I'll just go ahead and say what I like  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm obsessed with Covergirl mascara in the green tube with the fibers. I usually HATE mascara with fibers but this one doesn't clump up and layers really well.

I just started using Maybelline Great Lash Lots of Lashes, I love how this looks on, I love layering on my mascara and this gives me what I'm looking for in 2-3 coats compared to about 5 of the CG one.

Maybelline unstoppable eyeliner( I believe, I'm going from memory here). This stays on all day for me and doesn't fade. It also works perfectly for when I smudge my liner under my eye, I keep going back to this liner.

Physicians Formula bronzer, really light, not too shimmery and I like the way it blends.

ELF cream liner pot. I think this is pretty close to the MAC one I used to buy. I like it but I hate the stupid lid. I end up stabbing my hand with my nails when I try to open it.

ELF bronzer/blush in St. Lucia. Blends well and has lasted me almost a year and I still have plenty left.

Almay TLC foundation. I have been using this for years (I had to switch to something cheaper because I was going through Jane Iredale powder every month). It gives a lot of coverage and stays on through ANYTHING. I wear this on float trips with CG &amp; olay powder and through the water and sweating in 100 degree heat, I still look like I just applied it!


----------



## ultagirl524 (Aug 15, 2014)

My favorite is Maybelline Fit Me liquid foundation. I apply it with a beauty blender and it's comparable to any of the better prestige foundations.


----------



## Dalila (Aug 26, 2014)

Rimmel Stay Matte Powder

Milani Lipstick in Rose Femme

The black rimmel kate moss lipsticks

Rimmel Scandaleyes Eye liner

Wet n Wild Silent Treatment Eye trio (loveliest neutral/smokey colors ever)


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Aug 26, 2014)

I think I'm the only person ever who doesn't like the Rimmel Stay Matte powder! It doesn't do anything for me.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 26, 2014)

Rimmel seems very hit or miss.  I heard great things about the Stay Matte primer, but it did nada for me.  Made me shinier, in fact.  Not the desired effect!


----------



## RenoFab (Sep 12, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> I did an entire face using drugstore makeup today! My foundation is the Maybelline Fluid touch makeup and when I say run and buy it, I mean, RUN AND BUY IT RIGHT NOW, IT'S INCREDIBLE!
> 
> Blush and eyeliner are by essence, courtesy of my FGM @@lovepink
> 
> ...


How do you like the LOreal BUtterfly mascara?? I have been thinking of getting it. Did you get the regular or waterproof?


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Sep 12, 2014)

RenoFab said:


> How do you like the LOreal BUtterfly mascara?? I have been thinking of getting it. Did you get the regular or waterproof?


I absolutely LOVE and ADORE the butterfly mascara, it's completely replaced my Dior and Lancome mascaras. And I've tried every variety and liked both equally the same.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Sep 12, 2014)

RenoFab said:


> How do you like the LOreal BUtterfly mascara?? I have been thinking of getting it. Did you get the regular or waterproof?


I also love the Butterfly mascara. I probably wouldn't have bought it but it came in the last Target beauty box and I adore it. It's better than any high-end mascara I've used-- I've only bought regular, never waterproof. I don't curl my eyelashes with a curler and I feel like the wand curls them nicely so I don't feel bad about skipping that step.


----------



## Meggpi (Sep 17, 2014)

I just bought a bunch of Milani Bella Eyes shadows at Walgreens and for 4 bucks a pop I'm sold.  http://www.vampyvarnish.com/2014/07/milani-bella-eyes-gel-powder-eyeshadow-swatches-review (not mine)


----------



## turntrekgodhead (Sep 17, 2014)

Essence's latest LE blush (Dark Romance Velvet Mousse) is absolutely amazing. You'd think it was a $40 blush for the quality and it will last forever. I don't know how long it'll be available so go run and find it now!!!


----------



## lovepink (Sep 17, 2014)

meggpi said:


> I just bought a bunch of Milani Bella Eyes shadows at Walgreens and for 4 bucks a pop I'm sold.  http://www.vampyvarnish.com/2014/07/milani-bella-eyes-gel-powder-eyeshadow-swatches-review (not mine)


Which colors did you buy?  Do you mind swatching if/when you get a chance?  I can never decide on colors!


----------



## lethalglam (Sep 18, 2014)

Some of my drugstore favs (I'm only listing the ones that I use on a regular basis, otherwise this list would be enormous):


NYC Bronzer - Sunny
NYX Hot Single Eyeshadows - they come in cute MAC-sized pots
Jordana Jumbo Pencils
Jordana Best Lash Extreme Volumizing Mascara
Jordana Twist &amp; Shine Moisturizing Balm Stain - especially the shade Cranberry Crush
Maybelline Color Tattoos - huge collection, probably top favs are Barely Branded, Inked in Pink, Pomegranate Punk, Caramel Cool and Dramatic Black (makes an amazing base for smokey eyes)
Maybelline Dream Bouncy Blush
Maybelline Fit Me - Foundation Stick
Maybelline Fit Me - Concealer
L'Oreal Voluminous Waterproof Butterfly Mascara
Physicians Formula Eye Booster 2-in-1 Eyeliner (Ultra Black)
Physicians Formula Organic Wear - Natural Glow Bronzer
Physicians Formula Matte Shadow Collection - Canyon Classics
Covergirl Clean Whipped Creme Foundation
Essence Lipstick - Natural Beauty
Essence Silky Touch Blush - Adorable &amp; Babydoll
Revlon Colorstay Foundation (whipped or liquid)
Boots No. 7 stay perfect blemish cover stick (concealer)
L'Oreal Infallible Eyeshadow - Always Pearly Pink &amp; Glistening Garnet (these are my favs)
Milani Bella Eyes Eyeshadows - Mandarin, Khaki, Violet &amp; Cappuccino (favs)
Wet n Wild - Coloricon eyeshadow palettes (waaay too many to name)
Wet n WIld - Ticket to Brazil (bronzer)
Wet n WIld - Reserve Your Cabana (highlighter)
Wet n Wild - Megalast Balm Stain
Wet n Wild Lipstick - 901B (Think Pink) and 903C (Just Peachy)
Revlon Colorstay Eyeshadow Quad - Goddess
Rimmel - Kate Lasting Finish Lipstick in 08
That's probably not everything, that's just all I've got off the top of my head


----------



## 3Babydolls (Sep 22, 2014)

Hey girls quick question-

My CVS FINALLY got NYX !! :sunshine:  I thought it would never happen!  My experience with them has been very hit or miss. Love their shadows especially shimmer ones. Also am digging their lip liners and single blushes, but... HATE their lipsticks. Feel so cheap to me and just don't love them compared to other drugstore brands. Anyhoo...my question is, do you girls have a must buy item from NYX? Something I should for sure check out? I am afraid I may just buy ALL the pretties if I go back without a game plan.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thank you in advance drugstore divas!


----------



## 3Babydolls (Sep 23, 2014)

3babydolls said:


> Hey girls quick question-
> 
> My CVS FINALLY got NYX !! :sunshine:  I thought it would never happen!  My experience with them has been very hit or miss. Love their shadows especially shimmer ones. Also am digging their lip liners and single blushes, but... HATE their lipsticks. Feel so cheap to me and just don't love them compared to other drugstore brands. Anyhoo...my question is, do you girls have a must buy item from NYX? Something I should for sure check out? I am afraid I may just buy ALL the pretties if I go back without a game plan.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Thank you in advance drugstore divas!


you know what, I take that back. The round lipsticks are the ones I dislike. I just remembered I own a butter lipstick that is nice...maybe I'll check out some more of those.


----------



## dancersmum (Sep 23, 2014)

3babydolls said:


> you know what, I take that back. The round lipsticks are the ones I dislike. I just remembered I own a butter lipstick that is nice...maybe I'll check out some more of those.


my daughter adores these from NYX - http://www.nyxcosmetics.com/p-6-jumbo-eye-pencil.aspx - especially the milk, yoghurt and mocha!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Sep 23, 2014)

3babydolls said:


> you know what, I take that back. The round lipsticks are the ones I dislike. I just remembered I own a butter lipstick that is nice...maybe I'll check out some more of those.


Seriously, buy all the butter lipsticks and glosses! They are my favorite drugstore product!


----------



## turntrekgodhead (Sep 23, 2014)

3babydolls said:


> you know what, I take that back. The round lipsticks are the ones I dislike. I just remembered I own a butter lipstick that is nice...maybe I'll check out some more of those.


Their "extreme" liquid liners (not the glittery ones) are amazing if you like coloured liner! Extreme Blue is my favourite liquid liner pretty much ever. Opaque and smooth as hell, and lasts forever.


----------



## lindzebra (Oct 1, 2014)

I would like to giving a glowing recommendation for Covergirl's Ready Set Gorgeous foundation. I received it in my latest Influenster VoxBox, and it is my new favorite foundation. The texture and finish remind me of Hourglass Imaculate foundation. I did not need to set it with powder, and it provided medium coverage. This was only my first time using it, so I'll let you all know if my opinion changes. But as of now, this is HG status for me!


----------



## Dalila (Oct 1, 2014)

lovepink said:


> Which colors did you buy?  Do you mind swatching if/when you get a chance?  I can never decide on colors!





lovepink said:


> Which colors did you buy?  Do you mind swatching if/when you get a chance?  I can never decide on colors!


I have the navy, purple, and red cranberry one. I'll try to swatch them tomorrow for you. I did an smokey eye with the navy that is posted on the FOTD.


----------



## RenoFab (Oct 14, 2014)

MILANI LIPSTICKS!!!!! OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOVE!!!!!!


----------



## GianBeauty (Oct 20, 2014)

Hey guys  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I was just wondering what your favorite drugstore makeup find is!

It is honestly the best feeling to buy something for so cheap and it works like a gem, so it would be great to see some feedback on a few products you guys would repurchase so I can try them out!

I know that there are so many items that drugstores carry, but my top three would have to be Revlon's ColorStay Whipped Foundation, Sonia Kashuk's Concealer Pallette, and Eco-Tools brushes.

I can go on &amp; on with affordable makeup, but I think it would be interesing to see different products from you guys that other people, as well as me, can be willing to try!

Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  :lol:


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Oct 20, 2014)

I do love the ColorStay foundation, I  have used the regular liquid and definitely want to try it in whipped.


----------



## turntrekgodhead (Oct 21, 2014)

Wet N Wild Fergie eyeshadow primer. Amazing!!!!!


----------



## FunAtTheCircus (Oct 22, 2014)

I definitely love DRUG STORE products.

Some of my favorites..

- Cover Girl - Whipped Creme Foundation

I think this has been discontinued :-( Which sucks because I loved it!

- Cover Girl - Professional Remarkable Washable Waterproof Mascara

I love this because it's just enough volume, length, and color to make my eyes look madeup.. but it doesn't feel heavy or yucky on my eyes at all. It also doesn't flake off or turn black under my eyes. At the end of the day... I have no problems getting it off, washes off instantly with my regular Cetaphil face wash.

- ELF - Blush/Bronzer in St. Lucia

This is awesome ... affordable color that isn't too muddy or shimmery and I think it's only $3.00

- All the Real Technique Brushes !!!

- Any of the Revlon Color Burst - Lip Butters

Especially Pink Truffle, Cotton Candy, Lollipop, and Creme Brulee

- Maybelline - Color Elixir Lip Color

These are great.. good color payoff, not too sticky, wear evenly and don't dry out my lips. I don't have very many colors of this gloss but I really like what I've used of the line so far.

- Cover Girl - Colorlicious Lip Gloss

I have 2 of these are really like the texture and consistency. It is thin and slick but the color payoff is really good. They don't feel too sticky and glide on nicely. They also don't dry out of lips or stick to my hair!

Lots of other products I love from the drugstore but they didn't make this long list... would be my shampoo (head and shoulders Old Spice -- yes, I know! It's a mens shampoo but honestly it keeps my dandruff completely away and I can handle the smell. I've used H and S for at least 15 years.. without much deviation. 

- Cetaphil - Winter and Fall, exclusively

- ELF ... lip products, blushes, brushes, eyeshadows

- Wet - N - Wild ... Eyeshadows

- NYX ... lipglosses

- Neutrogena .. Facewash in the summer, spring, makeup removing wipes


----------



## page5 (Oct 22, 2014)

I've been impressed with L'Oreal Youth Code Texture Perfector Serum Concentrate. I received it as a compensation from a L'Oreal study and my skin is definitely smoother. I'm nearly done with the bottle and will re-buy after I've made my way through a couple of other serums I want to use.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Oct 23, 2014)

I'm looking for an outstanding eye cream (think Lancer dupe) and/or concealer that hydrates and takes care of fine lines.  I was in CVS today and just kind of stared at the stuff b/c I couldn't think of a single recommendation from this thread.  At the time I hadn't finished reading every post, but now that I have, I haven't seen mention of one.   

Bring it on ladies!!  Tell me your drug store HG for eye care stories!

For reference I'm 42 and thankfully don't have bags or dark circles (yet), but I get some serious creasing about 5 seconds after I apply Benefit's FakeUp.

Also, big thanks to @wadedl for suggesting the Simple eye roller.  I found it today at CVS!  I really liked the way it felt, but time will tell!  Thankfully it didn't sting like that Ole Hendricksen roller.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## 3Babydolls (Oct 26, 2014)

UHG!!! That moment when you are walking in CVS and see your favorite lip shade on the planet in the 50% off DISCONTINUED bin :scared:  Oh no, my love of all loves, cover girl smoochies in Luv Bug....RIP I will miss you so....and hoard every single 50% off tube of you I can find. Seriously girls...send me all the smoochies....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## 3Babydolls (Oct 26, 2014)

And my newest drugstore gems are the Rimmel stay matte foundation and pressed powder!!! So awesome for oily skin! flawless looking and only $5 at my CVS. :wub:


----------



## SassyPeach (Oct 27, 2014)

My Drug Store Gems are:

Cover Girl Outlast Stay Fabulous 3-in-1 Foundation

Pond Luminous Finish BB Cream

Rimmel Stay Matte Pressed Powder

Maybelline Dream Lumi Touch Highlighting Concealer

Maybelline Age Rewind Concealer

Milani Baked Blushes

Maybelline Face Studio Master Hi-Light Blushes

Hard Candy Highlighter

L’Oreal Infallible Eye Shadows

Maybelline Colour Tattoos

Milani Bella Eyes Eye Shadows

Maybelline Full n' Soft Mascara (I think it’s discontinued in Canada  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)

Maybelline The Rocket Mascara

Cover Girl Clump Crusher Mascara

L’Oreal Voluminous Carbon Black Mascara

Maybelline Define-a-Brow

Maybelline Colour Whispers

L’Oreal Colour Riche Balms

NYX Butter Glosses

Nivea Lips Butters

Real Techniques Brushes

Bioderma

St. Ives Apricot Scrub

Eucerin Skin Calming Daily Moisturizing Crème


----------



## Bflopolska (Oct 27, 2014)

My drugstore HG powder is Neutrogena Shine Control with rice protein complex. This beats the pants off UD's De-Slick both in how long and how well it works, and in that it is less than a third of the cost of the UD. I will pat it on over my makeup in the morning, and might have to touch it up once toward quitting time. For that matter, Neutrogena Mineral Sheers pressed foundation runs rings around Bare Minerals!


----------



## feemia (Oct 27, 2014)

3babydolls said:


> And my newest drugstore gems are the Rimmel stay matte foundation and pressed powder!!! So awesome for oily skin! flawless looking and only $5 at my CVS. :wub:


I just tried the Rimmel stay matte foundation this weekend.  It's amazing!  Keep my face from looking like an oil slick all day.


----------



## MyMonthlyObsessions (Oct 28, 2014)

3babydolls said:


> And my newest drugstore gems are the Rimmel stay matte foundation and pressed powder!!! So awesome for oily skin! flawless looking and only $5 at my CVS. :wub:


Two of my HG's!! I actually prefer the rummell stay matte foundation over my Estee Lauder Double Wear and my KVD foundation!

I have a backup of the powder that I keep in my car for touch ups!


----------



## Meggpi (Nov 9, 2014)

I had heard about the Wet and Wild Fergie shadow primer--it was on sale at Walgreens so I grabbed it works really well!  I'd much rather spend more money on pretty palettes than boring things like primer when it comes to prestige brands  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GlitterGoth (Nov 10, 2014)

All my make up is 'drugstore' but that's because I'm cheap. (Saying that I could walk into Boots and buy Chanel if I so pleased, so there you go.) My loves are Revlon Superlustrous lipsticks, I love the formula, and the matte shades are wonderfully creamy. Speaking of matte, Rimmel colour show off lipsticks were also beautiful, (sadly discontinued, but all over ebay if you don't mind that they are over two years old.) They go on almost liquid and dry down to a matte finish. I miss them so much. (I think most people hated them, despite reviews being good. I love them, I did manage to get all the colours sold in the UK after they were discontinued.) Also discontinued are the Models Own matte hyper brite lipsticks, they came in four shades and they were amazing. I'm so glad I got back ups. Gosh velvet touch lipsticks and nail lacquer, Revlon colorburst lipsticks, which are sadly missed. And not really drugstore, but one of the shops were I live has little box sets of three Nails Inc nail polishes for £5, they had three different sets and then I saw a new one the other day, (which I totally need to get,) oh hell yes! Due to the price individually, I couldn't afford them, but at this price point I totally get the love.


----------



## avarier (Nov 10, 2014)

I have HIT PAN on my rimmel stay matte powder! that tells you somethin :blush:


----------



## TheAphroditeProject (Nov 24, 2014)

I'm going to chuck out a few UK drugstore beauty gems here.

1. Collection Cream Puff lip creams - these come in 3 colours, apply as a matte lip cream, last well on the lips and don't dry out the lips. They retail at around £3

2. Natural Collection blushes - At only £1.99 these are incredible - the packaging feels a little cheap, granted, but the colour payoff is amazing, only a small swipe is needed. They last well on the cheeks and apply smoothly.

3. Sleek i-Divine eyeshadow palettes - these are a good drugstore eyeshadow palette option, as there are lots of different colour schemes on offer. The pigmentation is fairly impressive, the shades last well on the lids and are relatively easy to work with. At around £9.99 a palette, they're good value for money.


----------



## GlitterGoth (Nov 26, 2014)

I never got around to getting the cream puffs, I think they've been discontinued as I can't find them on the Collection website, and they had four shades originally, but they only have three on the boots website.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## love_life11 (Jan 24, 2015)

Hi, I am new here 

Here are some of mine favourites, i am not sure all of them can be found in the US since I live in Europe

NYX butter glosses - one of my favourites. Really nice texture, pigmented fine, not sticky, not too thin not too thick. Have creme brule and apfel strudel and I am planing to get more  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My favourites besides the Avon Luxe glosses

Bourjios healty mix concealer - I use it for under my eyes to cover the dark circles but also or highlight that area

Catrice photo finish foundation - unfortunately it's going to be discontinued soon. Great for everyday. medium coverage, natural finish, love the smell. I am buying back-ups  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
In case some of you haven't heard of them, Catrice is a drugstore German brand, with excellent quallity for the price. They have amazing eye shadows, single especially, lipsticks, mascaras are fine, nail polishes..

NYX creamy blush in Orchid - love this, my only creamy blush, beautiful both with minimum and full make up, easy to work with, i put it with my fingers, a lot of product for the price, I use it for months and you can't tell it

Catrice ultra colour lipsticks - pigmented, creamy my favourite is the shade Berry Bradshaw, gorgeous berry shade

NYX Mega shine glosses so nice ,pigmented and the staying power is really long for the lipgloss, at least the shade i have, dolly pink


----------



## Kimberley-Marie Sklinar (Feb 28, 2015)

Love Maybelline color tattoos!


----------



## LazrLooks (Mar 9, 2015)

Hello!!

I have a few drugstore products that I have been in LOVE with for a couple of years now.

Maybelline Eye Studio Lasting Drama Gel Eyeliner: Very easy to use, perfect for oily skin and if you want your eyeliner to last all day!

Revlon ColorStay foundation: My holy grail foundation perfect for my super oily skin! Makes my face stay matte all day

Revlon Lash Potion: The brush is amazing and fluffy!! Makes your lashes look long without clumping!

(NEW favorite) L'Oreal Miss Manga mascara:  This is perfect for the BOTTOM lashes!! The brush is small and comes to a point to get at those small lashes.  It is a bit clumpy but looks great on those hard to reach lashes!


----------



## NicoleLeighBeauty (May 30, 2015)

I've been reading all these because I'm planning a drug store haul for next week :luv:

Anyway, most of these have already been mentioned, but here are my contenders:

Maybelline color tattoos

Maybelline instant age rewind under eye concealer

NYX BB cream

NYC liquid mega liner

Real Techniques miracle complexion sponge


----------



## lepowderroom (Jun 11, 2015)

Has anyone tried the Boots Microdermabrasion exfoliator? I bought it on a whim but it works 100x better than my high end Image Skincare Microderm cream. I have these bumps on my nose, and they completely went away with the Boots exfoliator. Just finished the tube, and ready to get the next one already.


----------



## ultagirl524 (Jun 15, 2015)

I'm really loving elf lately, especially the studio brushes. Wet n Wild eyeshadows are great...Nyx soft matte lip creams...Maybelline color tattoo...so many!


----------

